#ubuntu-news 2009-08-24
<wildnfree> tyche: Hello! I have some exciting news for you relating to Ubuntu :-)
<wildnfree> james_w: Hello1 do you work on #ubuntu-news?
<james_w> hi wildnfree
<james_w> not really, no
<wildnfree> james_w: They are not like a real news office here. In any normal newsroom if you yell "hot news" everyone wants to know what it is ;-)
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> I'm interested, but wasn't going to ask as you addressed someone specifically :-)
<wildnfree> Tristan Jaimes (alias TJ and IntuitiveNipple - Ubuntu member) has joined the OpenShot development team to help package OpenShot video editor properly for Ubuntu.
 * wildnfree waits for horde of reporters and editors to descend upon her! ;-)
<wildnfree> @wiki editor
<wildnfree> I think everyone has gone to tea break - even the bot!
<wildnfree> ubuntulog: Hello
<wildnfree> boredandblogging: I think they are all out at tea break here.
<boredandblogging> :-)
<wildnfree> !msg
<andv> wildnfree, hi
<andv> you re-appeared again?
<wildnfree> Hello andv
<wildnfree> andv: I re-appeared again - but everyone seemed to have gone on a tea break ;-)
<andv> in europe it's a bit late
<andv> midnight over here
<wildnfree> andv: 23:04 here in Britain
<andv> one hour less then
<andv> :)
<andv> from where I live
<andv> wildnfree, any news from your contributions?
<wildnfree> andv: yes I have another contribution to make
<andv> which is?
<wildnfree> andv: Tristan Jaimes (alias TJ and IntuitiveNipple - Ubuntu member) has joined the OpenShot development team to help package OpenShot video editor properly for Ubuntu.
<andv> nice, you should start writing an article about that then
<wildnfree> andv: would you like me to write it up properly and concisely and email it to you?
<andv> I would prefer you to send it to the whole ML
<andv> so everyone can add a comment / suggestion on it
<wildnfree> andv: That is what I meant ;-)
<wildnfree> andv: what is the official email address to send it to?
<andv> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team
<andv> subscribe here
 * wildnfree starts running through subscription form
<wildnfree> andv: You will have to wait until tomorrow for the article because the mailserver I use has been playing up all day and is broken again just now. :-(
<andv> wildnfree, take your time
<andv> after sending your article you'll start receiving some feedbacks
<wildnfree> yes?
<andv> (hopefully yes9
<andv> * (hopefully yes)
<wildnfree> andv: what do I do then?
<andv> fix if there is something wrong
<andv> improve your work if neede
<andv> * needed
<andv> until a team member / more team members are satisfied
<andv> with it
<wildnfree> andv: then what happens?
<andv> it will get added on the fridge or ubuntu weekly news
<wildnfree> andv: I've never quite understood what the fridge is?
<andv> http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<andv> wildnfree, start having a look at news team wiki pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<andv> wildnfree, get started with those documents
 * wildnfree reading avidly :-)
<andv> ;)
<wildnfree> andv: Should I apply to join the team on launchpad?
<andv> which team?
<wildnfree> ubuntu-news
<wildnfree> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-news
<andv> it is an open team for every new contributor
<andv> who wanna help out
<andv> so ues
<wildnfree> andv: I just found lots of templates for artwork :-)
<andv> :)
<wildnfree> andv: if I apply for full membership of Ubuntu - do they take account of all the non-ubuntu activities I have doen such as my work on Wikipedia and the LBC forum etc?
<andv> wildnfree, nope
<andv> wildnfree, ubuntu-specific contributions only
<wildnfree> andv: I thought so. I will have to find plenty of things Ubuntu to do then, but I am not giving up the Wikipedia work :-)
<andv> wildnfree, you don't have to give up your wikipedia work to contribute to ubuntu
<andv> :)
<andv> no one will ask you to give up anything
<andv> they will encourage you instead
<wildnfree> andv: Is there any Wikipedia work that Ubuntu needs doing? Because I am getting a dab hand at Wikipedia with publishing media with the correct licensing and cross referencing and validating things with correct references etc
<andv> wildnfree, don't know, but I guess yes
<andv> wildnfree, there are plenty obsolete pages
<andv> which would require some love
<andv> but you should ask someone else
<wildnfree> andv: any idea who or where I should ask if Ubuntu needs Wikipedia skills
<andv> maybe to the wiki team (subteam of the ubuntu-docs one, I guess)
<wildnfree> andv: thanks!
<andv> np
<andv> you'll find all informations on the wikis
<andv> it's a good way to start finding out what to search and where
<andv> you'll need it for your next contributions
<andv> e.g finding a correct wiki page / doc regarding a particular team's informations
<wildnfree> andv: My mail server just worked for a moment so I am now subscribed to the ML :-)
<andv> :)
<wildnfree> andv: many thanks for your help. I am going to save this transcript now and then go to bed. Good Night :-)
<andv> good night
<andv> and np
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-27
<emma> high there
<nhandler> Hey emma
<johnc4510> hey all
<nhandler> o/
<johnc4510> >.<
<emma> hey there :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-30
<nhandler> Just a reminder that we will be including the Team Reports in the UWN for today. I am working on preparing them now.
<tyche> Thanks, nhandler
<johnc4510> nhandler: thx
<sayakb> johnc4510: quick question :) people.ubuntu.com -- what ubuntu related page should I make now? :( .. you want me to paste ideatorrent code there? :P
<sayakb> seriously, all I can think of my blog with all kde stuff thrown, and a link to my own website..
<johnc4510> sayakb: have you read this page?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<johnc4510> so anything that you feel might improve ubuntu can be used
<johnc4510> i believe it is a sort of idea pool to for ideas to improve ubuntu
<sayakb> :D brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<sayakb> anyway.. i guess I get the point
<sayakb> i'll either find something, or well, not use my page at all :P
<johnc4510> lol...i'm not sure what i'm going to use my page for yet either
<nhandler> Team Reports are up
<johnc4510> nhandler: THX bud!!
<nhandler> :)
<tyche> Nice formatting, nhandler
<nhandler> tyche: I'm still working on automating the formatting. It is a PITA to get the links done right
<tyche> Yep.  I bet.
<tyche> OK I've got come camelcases to fix in Ubuntu Development Teams (Xubuntu Team)
<tyche> EEEEWWWWWWW!!!!  What happened to the link in the Greek Team?
<tyche> Never mind.  I see what happened.  It's all Greek, to me.
<nhandler> Ah, sorry about the camelcases. I forgot to go back and check for those
<tyche> That's what I'm here for
<tyche> They're not very easy to spot in the edit screen
<johnc4510> nhandler: the formatting was much better this time...nice job :)
<sayakb> johnc4510: btw, I'd really like to do more with uwn.. brainstorm top 5 is fine, but its too small of a task. considering the fact that I am on gprs and hence slow internet, anything I can prepare beforehand before relasing?
<sayakb> s/releasing
<johnc4510> sayakb: ok, let me think on that a bit...i'll get back to you this next wk with some extra work...and thx
<johnc4510> :)
<sayakb> johnc4510: that will be great :)
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #157 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue157
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-30
<scott_ev> Weekly meeting at 7:00pm
<scott_ev> meeing at 7:00
<holstein> hey
<holstein> whos in charge of what goes into 'in the press' ??
 * holstein added some links today
<holstein> if someone would look at them
<holstein> and pair them down
<holstein> i'll start to help summarize
<internalkernel> akgraner: holstein morning... I'll be around today... and functional :D
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)  Don't ya just love Mondays :-D
<akgraner> ahhhh who just dumped a million links in the googledoc? for ITP
<akgraner> summaries need to be written for stuff BEFORE Monday's if at all possible and if you can't I need to know before Monday - Please b/c I need to plan my day as well
<internalkernel> akgraner: morning... I'll start diggin through ITP now... geez.
<akgraner> internalkernel, thanks - the reason everything needs to be done before Monday is so none of use spend an entire day on UWN only
<akgraner> and I can get it published before before EOD - that's all and if I know that someone can't for whatever reason do the section they volunteered for  - I can work on it and plan my week differently that's all
<internalkernel> yeah, no one likes that... me included
<akgraner> not fussing
<akgraner> just trying to keep it from getting stressful for anyone
<internalkernel> no worries... I understand, I lost a few days this weekend... getting to know the new neighbors. lord...
<internalkernel> anyways, there's like 20 links in ITP - do you want to publish them all? or shall I cherry pick?
<akgraner> pick the 5 or 6 best
<akgraner> however don't delete the links
<Pendulum> internalkernel: also you may want to check because I started moving some to ITB
<akgraner> add the to sneak peek  - with the following format
<akgraner> * Title - Link
<internalkernel> this'll be easier than I thought - some of this isn't even about Ubu...
<Pendulum> internalkernel: I tried to delete from ITP when I moved, but I'm not positive I got them all
<internalkernel> I'll put the ones that are good with summaries at the top of the section...
<internalkernel> Pendulum: sounds good... are we all working on the GDoc?
<Pendulum> I am
<internalkernel> k, me too
<akgraner> internalkernel, yep
<akgraner> I didn't see anything on the ietherpads either of them so just work from the googledoc
<akgraner> and I'll just copy and paste everything from there
<holstein> akgraner: i added those links
<holstein> all of them
<holstein> i was assuming someone would pair them down??
<holstein> i just grabbed any story i saw from the 22nd to the 24th from all those sources you gave me
<akgraner> holstein ok that makes more sense  - whew
<akgraner> I thought they got added b/c someone thought they ALL needed to be included
<akgraner> we want to keep they sections down to 5 links max with the exceptions being GCN and LoCo News
<akgraner> if the links are good but can't go into the section as a summary then we can add the title and links to sneak peek and people can still read them if they choose to
<holstein> akgraner: yeah, i couldnt find anyone to ask about it
<holstein> and i figured i would just grab *everything*
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> where are we?
<holstein> did you go through there?
<akgraner> goinf through them now
<akgraner> Pendulum, pulled some of them for ITB
<Pendulum> akgraner: are you saying you're doing that or that I did it?
<akgraner> Pendulum, that you pulled the ones for ITB I still need to go through the other stuff
<holstein> akgraner: i was assuming some of those links i found could go into 'in other news'
<holstein> no steam for linux
<holstein> open ssh
<holstein> conky script
<holstein> that kind of thing
<akgraner> depends on the source and the topic
<akgraner> I am looking now
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> we should pull the sources from that list of sources *before* hand
<akgraner> holstein, all links and summaries as much as possible should be in by Sarurday
<akgraner> holstein, you can use you best judgment as well :-)
<akgraner> we want 5 really awesome stories for each section - the planet gets a little tricky from time to time
<akgraner> but we can get it all worked out
<akgraner> you just have to know that some things may get cut or reduced to links and titles in Sneak Peek section - we care getting complaints that UWN is too Long
<internalkernel> akgraner: Pendulum - ITP has five summaries wrote up... the extra links are below... I pulled the ones that are Ubu-specific. let me know if you need anything else...
<internalkernel> I'll be around working until this afternoon
<akgraner> internalkernel, thank you!!!
<Pendulum> akgraner: ITB is done :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks!
<akgraner> hey all  - question for you to think about between now and next month - more and more teams are adding team reports which is GREAT but makes UWN extremely long - If you have an idea about how to include in on the Plain Text Email besides a link to the wiki page let me know  - thanks
<akgraner> hey folks bbiab - have an emergency that just came up - I'll finish putting everything together when I get back...
<nhandler> akgraner: Why not toss them at the very bottom of the UWN? That way, people don't need to scroll past them if they aren't interested, but they are still there for everyone else.
<nhandler> They are also only published once a month
<akgraner> nhandler, that was one idea I had
<akgraner> just rearrange the sections
<akgraner> but I wanted to get some in put from people
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-31
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue208
<zkriesse> akgraner: you're up late
<akgraner> yep needed to get UWN out :-)
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> Ubuntu Youth has a forums (soon anyway) and  a website now
<akgraner> adding it to the Fridge and Forums then getting the templates up for Issue 209 then I am finding my pillow
<zkriesse> kewl
<akgraner> zkriesse, awesome!
<zkriesse> pillow's are the bomb
<zkriesse> yeah I need sleep too
<akgraner> sounds like you are making progress!!!
<zkriesse> but I've got to bust out notes for a possible quiz tomorrow
<zkriesse> on a chapter we've not covered no less
<zkriesse> Well thanks and g'night
<zkriesse> I'm bustin out my notes/hitting the hay as Ive gotta be up and six am
<akgraner> I am turning in for a few hours - but before I got  - Thanks for another great issue!
<akgraner> Another awesome week you all!  Issue 208 has been published the -news mailing lists and the announcement that it is available has been sent to various mailing lists, posted in the various IRC channels, as well as The Fridge, The Planet, and The Forums and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Issue 209 will cover August 29th-September 4th, 2010
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding summaries -  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> * googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue209
<scott_ev> http://tinypic.com/r/2yyywjl/4
<scott_ev> how's that for a desktop?
<alourie> good morning
<nigelb> scott_ev: geeky!
<scott_ev> nigelb: that's me...geekie
<akgraner> FYI - Since Beta of Ubuntu 10.10 will be Thursday  - 10.10 gets added to the Updates and Security section and translations stats will be based on Maverick as well
<akgraner> dang fridge to forums is slow today :-(
<akgraner> FYI - app dev week dates have been changed to 27 sept to 1 October
<akgraner> I'll work on fixing the Calendar sometime tomorrow - unless someone does it before I get to it
<zkriesse> Hello again KE1HA
<KE1HA> zkriesse:  hello, had to reboot, due to a kernel module issue.
<zkriesse> ikes!
<akgraner> Call for testing on Gwibber  added to the Fridge
<nhandler> akgraner: Don't forget to mention who actually sent the original post to the ML in your <cite> tag on the fridge
<akgraner> sorry I thought I snagged it
<akgraner> it's been one of those days
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-01
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem ;)
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: There is a nice interview with Henrik Omma, but it focuses entirely on his work with Canonical. It would probably be appropriate for UWN, but should we feature it on the fridge?
<nhandler> Hmm...When/why did we change the ubuntu-news-team to default to reply to list akgraner / pleia2 ?
<nigelb> gah, bug.  Its happened to classroom list once
<nhandler> nigelb: It is a setting
<nigelb> nhandler: I know
<nigelb> but it has changed randomly before
<nhandler> Some people like it, but the real solution is to teach people to use 'Reply to all'
 * nhandler changed it back to having replies go to the sender (the recommended setting)
<akgraner> nhandler, I have no idea why it was changed
<akgraner> wasn't aware it was
<akgraner> nhandler, yep just read the interview
<akgraner> If you haven't added it yet I will in a few
<nhandler> akgraner: Think it should go on the fridge or just in UWN?
<akgraner> and yep I am adding it to UWN in ION
<akgraner> both
<akgraner> Yep - people are interested in what people do at Canonical
<nhandler> akgraner: People are interested in lots of stuff, but that doesn't necessarily make it Ubuntu-related enough to go on the Fridge
<akgraner> nhandler, sigh
<nhandler> That is why I wanted a second opinion
<akgraner> no worries :-)
<akgraner> By default if someone who works on Ubuntu or related to Ubuntu and it's a good interview  - it can be included
<akgraner> and by good I mean doesn't sound like a conversation you would have in a bar
<akgraner> and hints at professionalism
<akgraner> then we should consider including it
<nhandler> akgraner: Consider, I agree. My one hesitance was that this basically appears to be a "Canonical is a great place for me to work, you should get a job here" (which is partially confirmed by being on ubuntu-jobs and by the links they had at the bottom)
<nhandler> But it is up http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2117
<akgraner> well it did come through on the jobs mailing list :-)
<akgraner> so of course they want it to sound like the "Bestest most awesome no other better than here" to work post
 * popey doesn't think it's appropriate for UWN, unless it's a slow news week
<akgraner> I put it in In Other News
<akgraner> which is where Canonical related topics go
<akgraner> b/c it's other news
<akgraner> popey, why do you feel that way?
<popey> it's UWN not CWN
<popey> and Henriks current role has very little to do with Ubuntu
<akgraner> well we include other Canonical related things
<popey> such as?
<akgraner> but interviews to me are different for some reason - I like to read about people
<akgraner> popey, look in ION the last 10 issues
<akgraner> Canonical gets mentioned all the time in various ways - Enterprise stuff etc
<akgraner> Landscape
<akgraner> for one
<popey> landscape is a product for managing Ubuntu machines
<akgraner> I  know
<akgraner> but it is a paid for service
<popey> so appropriate
<akgraner> which I got gripped out for including
<popey> i dont see that there's a distinction between paid / free information in UWN
<akgraner> well you don't but some people do... just pointing that out
<popey> going back over previous UWN, 207 and 204 mention canonical services which directly relate to ubuntu
 * akgraner bangs head on my desk - ahhhhhhhh  this is so not my day....  :-)  Thanks popey I appreciate the feedback really...
 * popey shrugs
<popey> just my opinion, thats all
<akgraner> I know and I really appreciate it :-)
<akgraner> Maybe I'll just add it as a sneak peek link then
<popey> welll..
<popey> there is a precident
<popey> you put the interview with sil in ION in ep 200
<popey> did you get flak for that?
<akgraner> nope
<popey> so put henrik in then :)
<akgraner> just on Landscape and Ubuntu one official announcements for the services off the Canonical site
 * akgraner needs to get the survey about UWN finished  - I really want to know what people want and don't want to read about etc
<popey> heh
<popey> I expect you'll get a lot of replies telling you what to do and zero offers of help doing it
 * nigelb thinks so too
<nigelb> popey: for uupc, you're looking for someone physically in UK?
<popey> well, I haven't said we're looking for someone yet :)
<nigelb> :D
<popey> its some way off yet
<popey> however if we continue as we are then yes, we'd need someone geographically close
<nigelb> hm :)
<popey> we record all in the same room, we don't do it remotely with skype/sip
<akgraner> popey and nigelb I suspect you are correct  - but I also want to know what sections do people read first which ones they never look at and why etc
<akgraner> however, most people won't take the time to give that detailed of feedback so it's gotta be a check a box kinda thing
<nigelb> true
<nigelb> popey: that does make it rather painful :(
<popey> i do wonder sometimes how many people actually _read_ UWN
<popey> I dont think i have ever read one 'cover to cover'
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> but good to know
<popey> i guess I'm not target market, thing is most of the news I will have seen via planets or somesuch
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> it's just a consolidated recap
<popey> same problem we have with news on the podcast
<akgraner> and a snapshot in time of what was happening in and related to Ubuntu
<akgraner> However I really want at some point to get the archives set up in a web-based searchable fashion off the Fridge
<akgraner> and I am hopelessly stalled on the new fridge at the moment
<akgraner> we need the SSO stuff added
<akgraner> and the content migrated over
<akgraner> without breaking the links
<akgraner> and more content links added - this is on my todo list for the weekend  - but the other two items I need others to help with (above my skill level at the moment)
<popey> i did that for popey.com when i moved from drupal to wordpress
<akgraner> popey, I can give you access to the development site  - do you have time to help?
<popey> yeah, sure
<akgraner> ok one sec
<popey> is this the one hosted on jonos host?
<akgraner> popey, which email address do you want associated with this
<popey> alan@popey.com
<akgraner> k we can always change it if need be for the SSO stuff later :-)
<popey> ok
<akgraner> dang SSO has been added  - thanks nhandler (I think)
<popey> so you want to migrate all posts from existing fridge to new fridge and keep urls?
<akgraner> yes :-)
<akgraner> please and thank you!!
<akgraner> I'll work on getting all the tags and stuff added
<akgraner> does it need to be done before you do that
<popey> no
<akgraner> okie dokie
<akgraner> how in the world did I manage to schedule IRC meetings 3 nights in a row
* akgraner changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: September 2nd, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-02
<nhandler> akgraner: Sadly, I won't be at the News Team meeting tomorrow night.
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for the heads up - I'll do my best to get the notes sent out in a timely manner
<akgraner> someone kick me if I forget :-/
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. Sorry about not being able to make it (I have a real life meeting). Feel free to give me a few actions if necessary
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for added the sign on stuff to the development sight...
<zkriesse> akgraner: meeting time?
<zkriesse> akgraner: just give it to me in your time
<zkriesse> I'll subtract an hour
<akgraner> zkriesse, 7pm :-)  should be in the topic as well should you need it in the future
<nhandler> zkriesse: 6pm localtime
<akgraner> :-)
<zkriesse> Ok so five pm for me
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. I did that a while ago (never got to test it though)
<akgraner> yep I never look at that screen very often as I have it bookmarked
<akgraner> zkriesse, are you an hour behind me?
<zkriesse> akgraner: yes
<akgraner> if so it will be 6pm your time as it is 7pm my time
<zkriesse> Ah ok
<akgraner> 2300 UTC :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, popey is working on the content migration
<zkriesse> akgraner: on other news #ubuntu-youth has our very own forum now!
<akgraner> sweet!
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool. popey out of curiosity, how are you migrating the data?
<zkriesse> akgraner: http://www.uy-fourm.net
<akgraner> nhandler, he asked for a drupal dump of the content
<nhandler> akgraner: What are your thoughts on keeping the Ubuntu contributor account around when we go live? I think it would be a useful way to allow people to submit stories for us to review
<akgraner> and I touched base with newz about it as well
<nhandler> akgraner: Ah, ok. So it wasn't something I was missing then
<zkriesse> sorry it's http://www.uy-forums.net
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> nhandler, I agree
<akgraner> I would like to have a way for people to submit content  - with the understanding we will review it etc
<akgraner> zkriesse, looking now
<nhandler> akgraner: We will just need to see if there is a way to have the editors notified about new submitted posts. Otherwise, we can modify the workflow to ask contributors to also poke us in here or on -news-team@ when they submit something
<akgraner> nhandler, I totally agree
<akgraner> at the very least I know we can set it up to email an account we will all have access to - but not sure what good that will do if we aren't checking often
<nhandler> akgraner: Well, if we can have it email an account, we could setup that email account to forward to all editors
<akgraner> hmmm maybe once we are live we can blog about *nice* things the editors need
<akgraner> nhandler, that's true
<akgraner> let me play around with all that  - or have someone who has the time and wants to check into that
<nhandler> akgraner: Most of this stuff will just get figured out once we go live. We will see what works and what doesn't and go from there
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> Once we get content migrated - I will email all the editors to get some feed back
<akgraner> then the news team
<akgraner> then we can do an export and go live for realz to the whole world
<nhandler> akgraner: Will we do another export right before going live?
<akgraner> we'll have to  - if we move it back to a Canonical server    - I don't know how easy or hard it will be to make all the changes we are doing now
<akgraner> I am still working on how many *super admins* we can have or if we can have them since it will be on the Canonical Server or if we can get them just to point the fridge to the development url and not worry about it
<akgraner> and I would like to get as much tweaking and change done before it gets moved
<akgraner> it's not so easy to make some changes now - you know?
<zkriesse> akgraner: whatcha think?
<akgraner> looks good - but why not have it on Ubuntu Forums?
<nhandler> akgraner: From a long-term POV, I think hosting the fridge ourself (if possible) would give us the most freedom. I see no reason why Canonical wouldn't point fridge.ubuntu.com to wherever the actual fridge is. Heck, even sabdfl uses the fridge.
<akgraner> zkriesse - just curious as I don't know what it takes to set up new forums
<zkriesse> akgraner: You'd have to ask phillw as he did it
<akgraner> nhandler, I agree
<zkriesse> He's also the one who paid for the domain and is hosting it along with his own
<akgraner> I'll formalize the request once content is migrated over...
<akgraner> zkriesse, ahh ok
<akgraner> and we get it all tweaked  - I think we just need to make sure many people have access and no one walks off the keys
<akgraner> and we have redundant back up.. and a disaster recovery plan
<akgraner> stuff like that that having it on a Canonical Server would give us
<nhandler> akgraner: All of the people with admin access currently are long-standing ubuntu members. I would be very worried if something happened with one of them (and we would have much bigger issues overall)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> just going through all the arguments (devils advocate if you will)
<nhandler> akgraner: The backup point is very valid. I'm not sure how often the current fridge gets backed up or what the current hardware specs are on the server the devel fridge is on
<akgraner> nhandler, I am the choir here  - as I would like to just have fridge.ubuntu.com pointed at the new site and go from there
<akgraner> nick backs it up daily with all the run level media accounts etc
<akgraner> but is willing to move it to it's own server if need be instead of shared space
<popey> zkriesse: why are you using a separate forum and not ubuntuforums?
<nhandler> popey: His response when akgraner asked the same thing was: 1283394262 21:24:22 < zkriesse> akgraner: You'd have to ask phillw as he did it
<popey> oooookay
<akgraner> Hey all I added links and various summaries to Issue 209 - please take a look at your sections  - thanks a million!
<akgraner> I added them on the wiki
<akgraner> and took everything that was on the etherpad and googledoc and moved it to the wiki as well
 * nigelb is going to be at work whole night
<nigelb> When I want a break, I will look at it :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> no worries the LoCo section has mainly the Global Jam links that need to be summarized
<akgraner> bbiab
<akgraner> popey are you around?
<popey> ya akgraner
<akgraner> got some information for you in the from of a drupal DB bump if you haven't gotten from RT yet
<akgraner> s/bump/dump
<popey> oh, howd you get that?
<popey> but yes, yes please :)
<popey> my RT was answered very quickly
<popey> :)
<akgraner> :-)
 * popey hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> that's great news
<popey> ok, so with that I can certainly get cracking
<akgraner> awesome - thank you again!!
<akgraner> Hey all we have a meeting tonight  - the agenda will be a bit open form  I'll try to add one but I have a meeting at my daughter's school in 30 minutes..but will be back in time for the meeting
<akgraner> beta announcement is out - I'm adding to the Fridge now  - unless someone else is working on it?
<akgraner> one minute til the meeting
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-03
<akgraner> it's time - :-)
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> who is here for the ubuntu-news meeting?
<holstein> hey akgraner :)
<akgraner> hey holstein
<akgraner> The agenda can be found on this page  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings
<akgraner> however this is just a very informal meeting
<akgraner> anyone else here for the meeting???
<holstein> zkriesse just joined
<holstein> internalkernel too
<akgraner> highvoltage, internalkernel nigelb Pendulum pleia2 scott_ev any of you all around for the meeting
<akgraner> holstein, hmmm looks like it's just us :-)
<akgraner> So as promised short sweet and to the point -
<akgraner> [Topic] - The Fridge
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - The Fridge
<akgraner> the new Fridge is in the final stages of development and almost ready to send to the editors to try out and give opinions on etc
<akgraner> popey is working on migrating the old Fridge data
<internalkernel> akgraner: Im here, Im just really sick... so I'll log it...
<holstein> internalkernel: :/
<internalkernel> and look over after...
<akgraner> internalkernel, I hope you feel better soon!
<internalkernel> you and me both... thanks
<akgraner> you're health is more important!
<akgraner> so we are in the home stretch with the Fridge
<nigelb> o/
<holstein> im not sure about the fridge akgraner , but you know where i am if i can do anything :)
<akgraner> thanks to pleia2 nhandler nick ali newz elky and popey and of course stas (if I left someone out sorry)
<akgraner> holstein, oh I will when the time comes :-)
<akgraner> [Topic] - UWN
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - UWN
<akgraner> I am not publishing UWN on Mondays
<nigelb> +1
<holstein> fine with me
<holstein> when will it publish?
<akgraner> crap I mean I am now publishing on Mondays
<akgraner> NOT Sundays
<holstein> AH, gotcha
<holstein> yeah, that seems to work better anyways
<holstein> gives all the other folk the full weekend to finish up
<akgraner> Everyone who as expressed interest in various sections of UWN should have gotten an email with all the links to the working docs and dates everything needs to be ready
<akgraner> holstein, yes but we need it done before Monday still b/c no one wants to be working on it all day Monday  - most of all me :-)
<holstein> i hear you
 * holstein starred that email so it can be found easily
<akgraner> so if looks like your section won't be done before Monday just give me a heads up so I can plan my Mondays
<akgraner> Issue 209 has a lot added already - please take a look at your sections and see what is left todo please
<akgraner> nhandler, will do the team reports on Sundays, but all team reports need to be in by Saturday - so I don't expect to see the Team reports before noon on Sunday
<holstein> and the ietherpad has been movedd to http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<holstein> ** for the logs
<akgraner> yep :-)
<akgraner> thanks for adding that
<akgraner> Here is the link for 209 as it is right now - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue209
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> I've been spending about 2 hours daily reading through RSS feeds and adding things as I see them
<akgraner> all information as of noon today has been added to the wiki from all the working docs
<akgraner> Does anyone have questions about UWN?
<holstein> OIC
<holstein> so thats where the summarizations occur now-a-days then
<akgraner> nope that's just where I put them - you can put yours where ever you are most comfortable
<holstein> OK
<akgraner> I just ask if you are going to add them directly to the wiki that it is done before date of publication if not by then I'll move them over for you so I can avoid edit conflicts
<akgraner> as I am in and out of the wiki a million times on publication days
<holstein> i think we should all be out of there anyways by monday
<holstein> like you said
<holstein> unless you need something done
<akgraner> well just wanted everyone to know why I asked for people to do it that way
<akgraner> any other questions about UWN?
<akgraner> I think everyone is doing an awesome job and I appreciate every contribution from everyone!!!
<akgraner> I would lose my mind if you all weren't so terrific!
<holstein> hehe
<akgraner> so thanks!
<akgraner> anything else from anyone?
<akgraner> no?
 * holstein is good
<akgraner> [Topic] - Other
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Other
 * holstein thanks everyone for their efforts too :)
<akgraner> Wiki pages - once the new fridge is in place  - the wikis will need some updating
<akgraner> zkriesse, has volunteered to help as well
<akgraner> and chan has been helping update the wikis as well
<holstein> if thats something i can help with, again, let me know
<akgraner> so thanks to everyone who is helping with those - it's not always exciting to work on wikis but if we get them organized correctly people will use them more :-)
 * holstein is getting better at the wiki fu
<akgraner> (hopefully)
<akgraner> holstein, thank you - remember when you get a todo list as long as your are to help with wikis you asked for it
<holstein> hehe
<akgraner> anything else?
<holstein> as long as its not an urgent list, and i can handle it, count me in :)
<akgraner> holstein, great!
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> if there is nothing else from anyone then
<akgraner> [topic] - next meeting
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - next meeting
<akgraner> October 7th, 2010 - 2300 UTC
<akgraner> Thanks!
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i heard a shout out for help on the ubuntu UK podcast
<holstein> that was great
<holstein> a call for volunteers
<holstein> thanks for that
<akgraner> Ubuntu UK Podcast is awesome! - popey ^^^
<akgraner> Thanks for that Popey!!!
<akgraner> and Daviey
<akgraner> anything else???
<akgraner> nope - thanks again :-)
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 23:28.
<akgraner> Once I get the beta announcement added to the Fridge I'll get the meeting info out to the list
<zkriesse_> I did not just miss the meeting did I?!?!?
 * highvoltage should really take better note of meeting times
<highvoltage> (and also what day of the week it is currently)
<nhandler> Ah, you beat me to the beta akgraner (/me just got home)
<akgraner> nhandler, I found some broken links
<akgraner> so I am verifying all the mirror links right quick
<akgraner> do you want to look over it and finish publishing it?
<nhandler> akgraner: I could. What links were broken?
<akgraner> making a list now - so far I have found 4 of them
<akgraner> one was just listed as 10.00 instead of 10.10 and I fixed that one on the announcement on the Fridge
<akgraner> nhandler, ok there seems to be way more than 4 :-/
<akgraner> Still going through them
<akgraner> nhandler,  there are some of the links that aren't showing up as hotlinks and I can't figure out why the <a href=" ... all looks right to me :-/
<akgraner> hmm he's not around - pleia2 ping are you around?
<pleia2> akgraner: yep, looking now
<akgraner> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2123
<zkriesse> akgraner: what did I volunteer for?
<akgraner> zkriesse, wikis :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<zkriesse> akgraner: ah ok...
<akgraner> pleia2, 2 are in the Europe list and the ones in North America
<pleia2> akgraner: want me to fix?
<akgraner> yes please
<pleia2> I see the problems, but probably eaiser for me to just fix
<pleia2> k :)
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> can you tell me how I broke them once you fix them ?
<akgraner> pleia2, there are 10 mirrors that aren't working
<akgraner> I asked in -release who I need to tell but no one has responded
<akgraner> I fixed 2 of them
<pleia2> the Iceland tag wasn't closed so it ate the Ireland one, and in Americas it was a=href instead of a href=
<pleia2> saved, look now?
<akgraner> but I am linking I should pull the ones that are broken
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> I looked at it a million times it seems and never saw those errors
<pleia2> oops, one more americas one I missed
<pleia2> they do kinda blur together after staring at them :)
<akgraner> nods
<pleia2> ok, fixed the last one
<akgraner> Thank you?
<pleia2> anytime
<akgraner> What do you think about pulling the mirrors that aren't working from the list - I tried to ping various people about it but I think they have all gone for the day
<akgraner> I'm talking to rick spencer about it now
<nhandler> akgraner: My guess is they just haven't populated yet
<nhandler> I would leave them (they will probably be up within the next day)
<nhandler> I'll poke jpds about it (he is usually pretty up-to-date about how the mirror work)
<akgraner> I got Rick now - it says not found when I try the links
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah, because the mirrors haven't updated yet.
<akgraner> nhandler, sure on some but not the ones listed as .00 or .04
<akgraner> I fixed those
<akgraner> I'll leave them :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, I didn't publish it yet  - you want to go ahead and do that?
<akgraner> pleia2, fixed the links
<nhandler> akgraner: Let me look now
<nhandler> akgraner: Which one am I reviewing? I see 2 in the queue
<nhandler> lol, looks like I was pretty spot on with my guesses (based on -release)
<akgraner> one sec yeah the window closed on me before I submitted it
<akgraner> and I couldn't get it back I didn't know it saved it
<akgraner> nhandler, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2123
<akgraner> nhandler, yeppers you were
<akgraner> are you doing the  - "Bam! I was right" dance now :-P
<nhandler> akgraner: Nope. I'm doing the I-procrastinated-and-need-to-write-an-essay-the-night-before-it-is-due dance ;)
<akgraner> rut roh
<nhandler> akgraner: My only comment is that you /could/ replace the *s with a <ul> and <li>'s (but not necessary)
<akgraner> I thought about it but when I got through with all the mirrors  I was like ugh
<akgraner> I need to just created me a template like I did with the bug days and UWN posts
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah, I know what you mean. The trick is to utilize Find and Replace for that one section to replace the *s with <li> tags and then manually add teh <ul> and </ul> tags
<akgraner> or have you already go one
<akgraner> s/go/got
<nhandler> akgraner: Nope. I just go by the email (since the info and mirrors change)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I was just thinking for the headers and the start of the mirrors list
<akgraner> but anywho
<akgraner> I have to finish my talk for OLF slides are due to them tomorrow and you have a paper to write  - did you publish or do you want me to?
<nhandler> akgraner: Let me quickly do a find/replace on the list and I'll publish
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: Published
<akgraner> :-) thanks!
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-04
<nigelb> ok, so LoCo related links are up on the doc
<nigelb> amber, please ping me once you've filtered them
<nigelb> I'll write the summaries
<Pendulum> nigelb: she's not likely to be around today. she usually tries to completely avoid looking at things until monday ;-)
<Pendulum> if you want, I can look at it, though and give you my opinion on what's priority :-)
<nigelb> please :)
<Pendulum> k. give me a sec. which doc are they in?
<nigelb> um, there is only one doc?
<nigelb> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<Pendulum> well, there's the google doc, the etherpad, and I never know if people actually are talking about the doc when they say the doc :P
<nigelb> ahhhhh, true :)
<nigelb> btw, should change that time to 2359 UTC sep 4, so its less confusing
<akgraner> nigelb, Pendulum I moved everything that as on the working docs to the wiki  - if you added more yesterday cross ref against what is on the wiki
<nigelb> akgraner: I added only about 2 to 3 hours back, looks like I need to cross reerence
<akgraner> nods ;-)
<nigelb> akgraner: do we want a separate section for UGJ reports?
<akgraner> nigelb, nope
<akgraner> too many sections get confusing
<akgraner> however what you can do is write something like:
<akgraner> Another great Ubuntu Global Jam was held <list dates>
<akgraner> insert 2-3 sentence description of what UGJ is
<nhandler> For the various blog posts, I think they have combined them into one "story" including the country/state/city name of the jam, dates, and link to blog post and/or pictures
<akgraner> the Say the following Loco Teams took place in UGJ (spell it out though)
<nhandler> :)
<nigelb> akgraner: What I meant was having one write up for all the UGJ posts and link to $foo, bar, baz held ugjs
<akgraner> nigelb, yes but don't downplay the importance their participation
<nigelb> gah, everyone's thinking the same thing and nhandler beat me to typing it out
<akgraner> all teams and people love to see their name in UWN
<nhandler> As well as links back to their blogs
<akgraner> and it is sometimes the motivation for people writing good blogposts
<nigelb> um, so we keep the style?
<akgraner> nigelb, describe what style you are speaking of
<akgraner> we keep it in the same tone of UWN
<nigelb> the one what is on the wiki currently => eache blog post separate like we do normally :)
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> one sec
<akgraner> try this for the title - === Ubuntu Global Jam:  Another Success Due To LoCo Team Participation ===
<akgraner> the describe it briefly
<nigelb> ok, will do :)
<akgraner> the use * Title and link to story
<akgraner> make sense
<nigelb> yep
<akgraner> alrighty I'll check back in around Lunchtime tomorrow
<akgraner> Pete's b-day was yesterday we were both busy and then last night the Marching Band had to be at the game and the parents had concession duty  - so we are celebrating today :-)
<nigelb> \oo/
<akgraner> email or ping me and let me know if you won't be able to get your section done so when I get back I'll know what I need to work on before Monday :-)  Please and Thank you!
<akgraner> nhandler, can you add this to the Fridge today - http://voices.canonical.com/kernelteam/
<akgraner> Ubuntu Kernel Bug Triage Summit
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. I'll get it up sometime today. No promises on when though (it is my birthday, and my cousin from out East is flying into town today)
<nigelb> nhandler: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> nhandler, nevermind!!!! Happy Birthday - sorry I didn't know
<akgraner> :-D
<akgraner> get off the computer then and enjoy YOUR day!
<nhandler> akgraner: Nah, I can still take care of it. We aren't doing much in terms of celebration until tomorrow night ;)
<Pendulum> nhandler: happy birthday!
<akgraner> Have a good celebration  - I hope your Birthday is as awesome as you are!!!
<nigelb> if you ban me for this, I will nt regret it
<nigelb>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   __
<nigelb> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / /
<nigelb> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /
<nigelb> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| |
<nigelb> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_|
<akgraner> awwww :-)
<nigelb> nhandler: ^^ :)
<akgraner> later y'all  - nhandler Happy Happy b-day again!
<nhandler> Thank you nigelb and akgraner.
<nigelb> :)
<zkriesse> nhandler: It's yo b=day?
<zkriesse> nhandler: CONGRATS!!!
<nhandler> :)
<zkriesse> so how old are ya now
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-05
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll have the team reports done tomorrow. We have a parade, so they might not get done until early afternoon your time
<holstein> akgraner: im around and off all day tomorrow for whatever we need :)
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm sorry for being late with the Team Reports. This has been a busy weekend due to my birthday and the holiday. They will be in tonight (I have the script running now)
<nhandler> akgraner: Team Reports are up, but I might have one late addition in the next few hours
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-29
<pleia2> holstein: w/ Ubucon just points out the reason we're including it
<pleia2> it needs a summary
<akgraner> pleia2, by morning they'll all be done so don't worry
<akgraner> if they aren't already
<akgraner> I ran into an issue here
<pleia2> summaries are all moved over (thanks everyone!) so we need editors now
<pleia2> I'll add "In this issue" and all the stats tomorrow
<nlsthzn> I see that all the editing has been done on #229... sorry I couldn't have done more myself... working the whole week-end and then having to go and have a birthday too cut in on my on-line time...
<pleia2> nlsthzn: 230
<pleia2> we still need editors https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue230
<nlsthzn> pleia2: oh sorry... seems I am one behind >.< ... will be having a look as the night allows (the Muslim holidays puts extra strain on the non-muslims at this time of year...)
<pleia2> thanks
<nhandler> pleia2: Are you and akgraner  publishing again? Or do you want me to?
<akgraner> I can edit and publish  - I'm free for the next hour is you need me
<akgraner> I just can't do the fridge part yet
<akgraner> s/is/if
<pleia2> nhandler: if you could give us a break and publish tonight that'd be great
<pleia2> I am dead tired from too much work (stupid hurricane)
<pleia2> also I won't be around next weekend (not back until late late monday night) so someone else will need to make sure summaries get written, etc
<akgraner> pleia2, we can handle it - don't worry
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<pleia2> akgraner: can you collect the meetings links again?
<pleia2> I'll do stats in a bit (need to make coffee, oatmeal, and do a little work first :))
<akgraner> yep on it
<nlsthzn> So far the news letter looks good... except for the missing edition number at the top and some of the other missing information (Also, are we leaving "Your name here" in the contributors list?
<nhandler> akgraner: I have a class 4-5pm central time. I'll probably publish when that is done (assuming we are all good)
 * nhandler thought he removed the 'Your name here' from the template
<akgraner> nhandler, great - thanks
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll go ahead and pull out the ## lines as well while I am in there
<pleia2> akgraner: sounds good, thanks
<akgraner> There are no new popular brainstorm ideas for the last week - so I'll pull that section
<akgraner> I'll pull out team reports as well   - as next weekend these should go in right
<pleia2> probably the week after next, takes a while for teams to get them done :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> ok I pulled that as well - I let in the ## for the stats sections until the information is added saving now
<akgraner> ok I'm out of the wiki
 * nlsthzn likes to see the guru's in action making the magic behind the scenes
<pleia2> ok, stats and in this issue stuff is done
<nlsthzn> what are all the "end of file" messages - see updates and security?
<pleia2> end of life, not file :)
<pleia2> that's when support ends for the release
 * nlsthzn needs to learn to read :/
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-30
<pleia2> anyone else want to editorial review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue230 before nhandler publishes?
<pleia2> I am going to run off for the evening, work has been killer lately so I need an offline night now that the storms have passed (metaphorically and literally!)
<akgraner> I'd say publish away :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, you have it now?  Do you need any help?
<nhandler> akgraner: I should be good (just running a bit later than planned)
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue230
<philipballew> Nice!!!
 * nhandler also fixed some link copy/paste issues on the archive page
<akgraner> pleia2, I need to add something to issue 230
<akgraner> completely had a note about it and forgot  - I'll update the wiki and the forums post and let the rest stand as is
<akgraner> sorry about that
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-01
<pleia2> akgraner: have time to do the release announcement?
<pleia2> on fridge
<pleia2> ah, looks like she's not aroudn, I'll work on it
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-02
<nlsthzn> so much to update everytime something happens it seems...
<pleia2> nlsthzn: hah, yeah, we're getting into our busy busy time! :)
<nlsthzn> :) ah so normally it is only busy, gotcha
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I was at the hospital - my uncle was moved to hospice this afternoon so they called in the family
<akgraner> can you pull the Natty countdown banner or do I need to get IS to do that?
<akgraner> and as soon as the official countdown banners are released we can get one of them added but as far as I know that haven't been announced yet
<pleia2> akgraner: it should automagically update (they should just change which images are displayed)
<pleia2> but if they don't, I'm not sure
<akgraner> Ok I got an email from skaet and jcastro asking about it b/c seeing the oneiric announcement beside the natty countdown banner looked funny to them
<akgraner> I'll tell jcastro to handle it  - he has access to everything :-)
<pleia2> it's not our fault the countdown banners aren't released yet
<pleia2> do they want us to remove it?
<akgraner> I know that and that's was my reply to them :-)
<pleia2> I don't think they've even started the countdown banner design contest yet
<akgraner> I just asked I say leave it until the new ones are released - and if they don't like that then I'll ask jcastro nicely to pull it :-)
<akgraner> I don't think they have either
<akgraner> at least I haven't heard anything about it
<akgraner> jono, has the countdown banner contest been started yet?
<akgraner> if not what's the timeline for that do you know?
<pleia2> oh, regarding the newsletter this week, we need some In the Press articles, I suspect some will show up tomorrow but I'm working all day and right after I have to head to the airport for a weekend of questionable internet access
<akgraner> I'll start adding stuff tomorrow
<pleia2> so if everyone can just make sure the summaries get written that'd be great
<akgraner> I'll have hours at the hospital sitting around waiting
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm thinking for the blogosphere beta reviews from omg, webupdate, etc... we can put them under one title with something like "Early reviews of the Beta1 from popluar blog sites" and list the links, what do you think?
<akgraner> I might as well be productive...don't worry we'll get it all done :-)
<akgraner> totally agree
<pleia2> there are several good reviews, but including them all with summaries feels silly, and lengthy
<akgraner> we've done that in the past
<pleia2> oh good :)
<akgraner> I'll be with holstein and internalkernal on Saturday so we can knock out a bunch of stuff in person
<akgraner> Global Jam UWN tutorials :-)
<pleia2> awesome
<akgraner> :-)  So just enjoy your weekend..:-) If I have too I'll do the Fridge post by hand like the "old" days :-)
<pleia2> thanks!
<akgraner> no worries :-)
 * nhandler notes that pulling/editing/adding the banner is quite trivial (just involves enabling/disabling a widget).
<nhandler> But I see nothing wrong with just leaving it as-is and letting it update when the new banner is out
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-04
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<akgraner> Hey all I'll be working on summaries and organizing the news letter etc this afternoon- I have a few things I have to do this morning.  Feel Free to add stuff you think is missing.  The Ubuntu Beta reviews I'll put all together into one summary - but feel free to tackle what's there now and I'll tweak this evening..
<akgraner> s/afternoon/ my evening
 * nlsthzn waves
<philipballew> Im gonna assume that we need to write summaries pretty quick?
<philipballew> time to get to work!
<akgraner> philipballew, only do what you can
<akgraner> I'll be working on things for a couple of hours as well
<akgraner> I'm home now and was going to just knock out what ever hasn't been done :-)
<akgraner> But I am so glad you all are here to help :-)  woo hoo!!
<philipballew> akgraner, i can easily do some. I enjoy doing summery writting and well the weekend is the best time for me to do anything Ubuntu. Are there any leadership  roles around here I see this a a really great way for me to help Ubuntu and would not mind taking a further step if anyine ever needs
<philipballew> *anyone
<philipballew> or as a summery writter can I still make a dent in contributing to this?
<akgraner> great - sure pic a section and summarize away  - I won't start moving stuff to the wiki until the am...
<akgraner> s/pic/pick
<akgraner> philipballew, you have no idea how important contributing those summaries are  - thank you!
<philipballew> its true akgraner I have no diea
<philipballew> *idea
<philipballew> messing with a new keybord and its funky :)
<akgraner> well that's really really important - and the most time consuming part - so again  - Thank you!
<philipballew> alright. all do some for the next hour.
<akgraner> thank you!
 * philipballew should write a script to summarize and see what happens
<akgraner> oh don't worry about the 11.10 reviews
<akgraner> I'm combining all of them into one heading with all the links
<akgraner> each link only needs 1-2 sentences :-)
<philipballew> haha. alright. your the best :)
<philipballew> akgraner, i dont see my blog post can I add it?
<akgraner> is it on the planet - what's the post about?
<akgraner> usually the answer is sure :-)
<akgraner> so add it
<philipballew> it should be there. i wrote it last night
<philipballew> https://philipballew.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/ubuntu-global-jam-san-diego-wrap-up/
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-27
<pleia2> I finished up the planet section and copied over completed ones
<pleia2> need to finish up Canonical News and Blogopshere
<pleia2> just 4 more if anyone else wants to pitch in :)
<gonyere> pleia2 - i think we're good :)
<pleia2> awesome, thank you!
<gonyere> np :)
<pleia2> ok, everything is moved over and I've sent off the email to the reviewers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue280
<pleia2> s/reviewers/editors
<gonyere> i made a few minor changes
<holstein> pleia2: just got the newsletter announce... you are a star!
<pleia2> I was able to snag a new contributor who helped a lot :) (thanks again gonyere!)
<holstein> gonyere ?
<holstein> cheers!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue280
<Unit193> No detected broken link
<gonyere> pleia2 np, I was happy to help & will do so in the future as well :)
<holstein> gonyere: thanks for helping out!
<gonyere> np :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> gonyere: just a heads up, we tend to add too many articles to the doc during the week, so we go through articles on friday evening/saturday morning to remove some of them, I don't want you spending effort on summaries just to have them deleted so you might want to hold off until saturday
<pleia2> but thanks! it was a surprise to see some :D
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, thanks for MC'ing
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-01
<pleia2> send off email for summary writers (early because I'm traveling this weekend)
<pleia2> s/send/sent
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> pleia2: safe travels
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> PHX airport at the moment
<bkerensa> pleia2: how long of a layover?
<bkerensa> fiancee is with you or solo?
<pleia2> little over an hour, boarding in 20 minutes though
<pleia2> fiance is with me, we're heading to philly to see his family
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> Nice
<bkerensa> Its always sunny in philadelphia I hear ;p
<pleia2> hah
 * bkerensa is spending his weekend working on Doc Work Item
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> maybe get some Sushi too :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-02
<pleia2> doing well with summaries, going to copy some over to the doc
<pleia2> s/doc/wiki
<pleia2> ok, just need 3 more blogosphere ones written and summaries for the podcasts :)
<pleia2> wow, all summaries done! thanks everyone :)
<gonyere> :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-26
<scott_ev> pleia2: any ideas as to why I can login to my wiki but can't edit it?
<pleia2> scott_ev: the wiki uses a lot of caching, try a different browser or reload a few times
<pleia2> (this happens to people pretty often, I just never log out)
<scott_ev> hmm...apparently I used the wrong addy when setting up my new sso and now I'm j.scott.gwin2
<scott_ev> crapola
<pleia2> doh :\
<scott_ev> oh, got it solved but I need to get j.scott.gwin2 deleted so I can update the email addy to ubuntu.com
<pleia2> you'll have to submit a ticket with rt@ubuntu.com to get canonical sysadmins to look at it
<scott_ev> thanks
<pleia2> ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue331 has been sent off to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue331
<Unit193> pleia2: Good to go.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue331
<PaulW2U> pleia2: looks like someone's bad editing has affectd the second blogosphere article. confused.
<pleia2> PaulW2U: what's the trouble with it?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: oh, doh
<PaulW2U> :)
 * pleia2 fixes up where she can
<pleia2> but the mailing list has gone out the door already
<PaulW2U> yes, that where I spotted it as I scrolled up and down quickly, saw the hashes...
<PaulW2U> Not sure that it was a duplicate anyway. One story was about system settings and the other about wallpaper support
<pleia2> yeah :\
 * pleia2 adds it back w/o comments
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-28
<PabloRubianes> Hello
<PabloRubianes> I'm looking for someone to help me with a post it should be in the fridge
<PabloRubianes> join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<PabloRubianes> sorry about that
 * pleia2 works on fridge post for loco council
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-31
<scott_ev> morning, I slept late and am getting ready to write some supparies
<holstein> scott_ev: are you working from https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit ?
<scott_ev> yes
<scott_ev> I'm still having coffee so I haven't started yet
<holstein> scott_ev: im putting my nick in when i start reading one to summarize :)
<scott_ev> holstein: that's what I was thinking - I just hadn't asked yet if that was standard
<holstein> scott_ev: whatever you think to make sure we dont duplicate efforts
<scott_ev> holstein: then I'll follow your lead and do the dame
<scott_ev> same
<holstein> scott_ev: :)
<holstein> well, i knocked out a few.. gotta run..
<holstein> o/
<scott_ev> pleia2: ping
<scott_ev> or akgraner or anyone that can answer a question
<scott_ev> before I do many summaries could someone look at the 2 I've done, please?
<holstein> i think "Canonical’s plans to merge Ubuntu Edge, the Ubuntu SDK, with thinking from the Edge Project by April 2014 are taking shape." is a tough sentence
<holstein> its not "bad" though...
<holstein> for example.. OBconf-QT has a few things not working but is nearly fully functional while Gnumeric 1.12.6 will be available in a few days.
<holstein> i might just say "obconf-qte is nearly functional, which Gnu..."
<holstein> scott_ev: looks good, though
<holstein> there is another step after summaries...
<scott_ev> OK
<holstein> "canonical plans to merge.." and then list all that is being merged and say " ..by april 2014".. whatever
<holstein> maybe..
<scott_ev> k
<holstein> anyways.. im out the door.. thanks for your time scott_ev !
<scott_ev> taking a break
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-01
<pleia2> scott_ev: pong
<pleia2> looks like holstein got you sorted though :)
<pleia2> scott_ev: my only major note is that you can't include links in the text of the summary (it doesn't port well over all the formats we publish in)
<pleia2> scott_ev: also, you'll want to add your name to the credits section so we're sure to include you in the credits :)
<pleia2> scott_ev: oh, also people like to see their names in UWN :) so we always try to include the author name - ie "Jon Brodkin of  Ars Technica writes..."
<scott_ev> pleia2: OK, I'll try to make corrections
<scott_ev> pleia2: I got more done and should get active as soon as I can get around tomorrow.
<scott_ev> though if I have a hard tim sleeping tonight I'll get more done
<pleia2> scott_ev: thanks! (but hope you managed to get some sleep :))
<PaulW2U> pleia2: summaries finished for another week :)
<pleia2> \o/
<scott_ev> I just fixed my mistaked
<scott_ev> mistakes
<pleia2> thanks scott_ev
<scott_ev> pleia2: I just wish I had done more.  I left the less important section and went to bed
<scott_ev> then I woke up during the night and worked on the more important section and didn't finish it
<PaulW2U> scott_ev: thanks for what you did. I had a lot less to do than last week :)
<scott_ev> understood.  I'm just a bit of an overachiever.  I'll help again next week
<scott_ev> and I learned a few things to not do
<PaulW2U> Great! I can have a week off.....
<scott_ev> true, but where will you go?
<scott_ev> out of the office and into the living room?? huge vacation!!
<PaulW2U> the sun is shining here in the UK for a change, so I'll go out :)
<scott_ev> wow
<scott_ev> if you time it right you can go to the Notting Hill Carnival
<PaulW2U> but seriously, I've spent too much time in front of this PC of late. :(
<scott_ev> everyone likes raggae, right
<PaulW2U> um no. more 70s rock type of person
<scott_ev> understood, me too for the most part
<scott_ev> pleia2: is there anything else I can do today?
<pleia2> scott_ev: I snuck in one more Ubuntu Planet post if you have a few minutes for one more summary :)
<pleia2> otherwise we're pretty good to go
<pleia2> I just need to do some last minute review and copy things over to the wiki for other editors
<scott_ev> OK, I'll get on it.  This is a little relevant - Pennsylvania hospital to open country's first inpatient treatment program for Internet addiction
<scott_ev> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/09/01/pennsylvania-hospital-to-open-country-first-inpatient-treatment-program-for/
<scott_ev> but not a good idea - that's like marlboro opening a smoking addiction clinic
<pleia2> hah
<scott_ev> OK, pleia2, check my summary - I hope it's up to expectations
<scott_ev> do you live in the Bay Area or was that pic taken on vacatikon?
<scott_ev> s/vacatikon/vacation
<scott_ev> nm, I read the subtitle of your blog
<pleia2> scott_ev: I live right downtown in San Francisco :)
<pleia2> scott_ev: great summary, thanks!
<scott_ev> pleia2: nice.  I haven't been there since I was a kid.  I walked accross the bridge and went down to the Height in the late 60's
<pleia2> hehe, it's changed a bit
<scott_ev> I'm really starting to question your sanity - you work on the UWN, Ubuntu Docs, Community Council - do you not sleep?
<scott_ev> uuuhhh  yeah, I'm quite certain
<pleia2> 8 hours per night!
<pleia2> I don't have many friends and my husband works a lot
<scott_ev> I'm quite certain I'd like living there.  Maybe as much as I enjoyed Austin
<pleia2> the only downside is the cost of living here, otherwise it's paradise
<scott_ev> pleia2: understood - that defines most of us
<pleia2> some people complain about the fog, but it's not always foggy and I like fog
<pleia2> today it's stunning out, 70s, sunny :)
<pleia2> but I was outside yesterday and have a sunburn to show for it
<scott_ev> we had dense dense fog where I lived in central cali and I loved it
 * pleia2 nods
<scott_ev> not too bad of a burn I hope
<pleia2> nah, just a little scorched on my arms
<scott_ev> I lived in the Long Beach area, then 30 miles s of Fresno in Hanford for years
<pleia2> cool
<scott_ev> then, in 72, moved to Subic Bay, Phillippines till 77 - showing my age here
<pleia2> :)
<scott_ev> can you imagine this?  My dad took me, on vacation, to Saigon 6 months before it fell - I could hear the war! I was 12
<pleia2> oh wow
<scott_ev> ayup, I have a unique story there, huh?
<pleia2> sure do
<scott_ev> dad wanted to expost me to everything he could.  He was great about that
<pleia2> I have never even been to asia, but I am going to hong kong for work in a couple months
<scott_ev> woohoo - Hong Kong is one of my favorite places anywhere
<pleia2> was 27 before I had left the country at all
<scott_ev> wow.  I've been to HK 3 x
<scott_ev> I was raised in the Navy so travel was normal
 * pleia2 nods
<scott_ev> 'I was flying cross-country and changing planes on my own when I was 6
<scott_ev> with no help from anyone
<pleia2> :)
<scott_ev> I sure hope the revolving restaurant is till up on Vircoria peak
<pleia2> I'm coming in a couple days early to adjust to the time zone and tourist a bit, not sure what I'll do yet
<scott_ev> we used to get into a cab and tell the cabbie to take us to his favorite restaurant.  we alays ended up where no one spoke english but the food was amazing
<pleia2> part of me is waiting on what others will do, apparently we're having a women's outing on Monday, should be fun
<pleia2> good to know :)
<pleia2> I don't eat pork, which may be difficult in HK (and honestly I may need to just suspend that while I'm there if it's too much of a problem)
<scott_ev> definitely ride the ferry to Kowloon and ride with the general public in the cheap seats
<pleia2> cool
<scott_ev> heck, suspend that for a few days unless it;s a relious tenent
<scott_ev> religious
<pleia2> my husband is jewish and I try to be sympathetic to his dietary restrictions by doing the same
<pleia2> but he's not coming :)
<scott_ev> dson't eat on the floating restaurants
<scott_ev> that answers the pork thing
<scott_ev> I understand eating in accordance to your husband's religion, but you'll be in HK w/o him and you may never go again
<pleia2> yeah, it's true
<scott_ev> that's my unsoliocited advice for today
<scott_ev> oh, I think it's called the Ocean Terminal but there's a great mall near the Ferry.  I can't imagine it not still being there.  There were shops full of the most amazing ivory - like lace balls inside lace balls, and on and on
<scott_ev> I sure wish I could go back there as an adult
<pleia2> cool
<scott_ev> what do you do that has you going there for business?
<scott_ev> if I may ask
<pleia2> http://www.openstack.org/summit/openstack-summit-hong-kong-2013/ :)
<pleia2> very similar to the old ubuntu developer summits, but on openstack
<scott_ev> very nice.  There has been a lot of chatter about openstack in #ubuntu-us-az lately
<scott_ev> pleia2: are you good at formatting personal wiki?  I've messed up a portion of my tables and can't figger it out
<pleia2> scott_ev: yeah, I can take a look
<scott_ev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/j.scott.gwin
<scott_ev> one section needs 2 more columns and I have it messed up
 * pleia2 has a look
<pleia2> scott_ev: the AZ meeting table?
<scott_ev> nice
<scott_ev> yes
<pleia2> hmm, this is a tricky one, I suspect it's some whitespace issue, I'll fiddle with it
<pleia2> scott_ev: I think I got you sorted
<scott_ev> you did and that was fast - I can't thank you enough
<scott_ev> yes, it's always whitespace
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<scott_ev> ya know, I got re-motivated because we have Az LoCo'ers looking to apply for ubuntu membership
<scott_ev> so I thought I needed to step up again and be an example
<pleia2> good idea
<scott_ev> part of that is having a proper wiki
<pleia2> I'm not great at updating mine
<Unit193> Wait, you update it?
<scott_ev> well, you saw how extensive mine is and I'm not nearly as active as you are
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue332
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<Unit193> Good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<scott_ev> pleia2: dang, I have to go back and studdy wiki again.  I can't even include this issue w/o messin stuff up...I'm such a loser
<pleia2> scott_ev: not a loser at all, a lot of people have trouble with the wiki, I happen to be a master wiki editor
<pleia2> we used this wiki at my old job too, so I've been using moinmoin for years on Ubuntu and at work :)
<pleia2> Debian too, and I have a personal wiki
<scott_ev> ah, then I feel better
<scott_ev> I didn't know you were the Obi-Lhama of moinmoin
<scott_ev> pleia2: can you explain what I just did wrong?  I tried to add this weeks UWN and got it more messed up than normal
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-25
<pleia2> jose: hope all is well there! (we had a 7.0 here last night, hoo boy)
<pleia2> err a 6.1
<pleia2> you had a 7.0 :)
<jose> pleia2: hey, thanks! yeah, we're quite used to them, unfortunately
<jose> it was a 6.1-6.6
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ah ok
<jose> how's CA?
<pleia2> good, haven't felt aftershakes, last night was bumpy enough to wake us up though
<jose> glad you're ok :)
<pleia2> you too :)
<pleia2> lots of uwn summaries to do, I have a couple other things on my plate for the next couple hours so I'll cycle around to finishing summaries if no one else does
<jose> I will try to pitch in in a while
<jose> finishing a Prezi and going to the prep page
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> "a couple other things on my plate" yeah, 3 hrs later... :)
 * pleia2 summaries
<pleia2> 3 more to go \o/
<pleia2> I wrote all but one of them, probably not sustainable
<pleia2> did get 3 more people added to the lsit of folks to email, one of them wrote one summary :)
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue380
<pleia2> jose: if you could proof some time, that would be nice, so I'm not proofing my own things ;)
<jose> no bullet points left?
<jose> sorry, had to read a book for tomorrow
 * pleia2 wrote all
<pleia2> it's nice to not be sick anymore :)
<pleia2> but now I go to my room, because sleepies soon
<jose> I'll take a look now and then go to bed
<jose> pleia2: ping
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~wxl23 -> https://launchpad.net/~wxl
<Unit193> pleia2: Otherwise good.
<Pendulum> Looks good to me (just did a proofreading run)
<pleia2> Pendulum: thank you!
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-26
 * pleia2 gets to publishing
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 380 for the week August 18 - 24, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue380
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-28
<pleia2> working on b1 announcement
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-30
<jose> pleia2: want me to take care of this issue while you're in debconf?
<pleia2> jose: I can do release on Monday (holiday in the US, yay!) but if you could put stuff in wiki and send it off to editors while I finish DebConf+travel tomorrow that'd be great :)
<jose> sure thing
<pleia2> jose: also, I'm bringing along 3 copies of the ubuntu book, planning on giving one out at Ubucon and the other two will be raffled, so I'll make sure you at least sign the other 2 (and I'll tell the person we give the first to that you'll be around :))
<pleia2> to fossetcon
<jose> not a prob, will be glad to :)
<jose> pleia2: anything you want from around here?
<pleia2> jose: no, I think I"m good, you need anything from CA? :)
<jose> not that I can think of, thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-31
 * pleia2 settles in for the evening and writes some summaries
<pleia2> there, that's most done, leaving some in case we ahve some folks show up tomorrow for summaries *fingers crossed*
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-24
<pleia2> going to just bullet-point blogosphere
 * pleia2 uses updated scripts from nhandler, woo
<nhandler> pleia2: Any issues with them?
<pleia2> nhandler: just ran the loco one so far, lgtm
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue431
<pleia2> and sending off to editors
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/201508 might be, or FP.  Sorry can't confirm myself.
<PaulW2U> Above link fixed
<mhall119> pleia2: do you need me to do something with https://bugs.launchpad.net/uwn/+bug/1487595 or has nhandler gotten the data from the API?
<nhandler> mhall119: I think I am good (unless pleia2 wants any changes made to my current version of the script)
<pleia2> nope, lgtm
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks, was nice to see jim pitch in again this week too
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-25
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 431 for the week August 17 - 23, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue431
<pleia2> woo, new script in action :)
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I saw that I was like where is mine!
<ahoneybun> but then 2 weeks lol
<pleia2> time flies :)
<ahoneybun> yea I guess lol
<ahoneybun> so does the paycheck XD
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> nhandler: the scripts worked beautifully, thank you
<nhandler> pleia2: Cool. I'm going to slowly start re-writing them (I'll make sure to avoid any breakage/regressions). Step one is replacing the ugly runner script with a more simple Makefile
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-26
<nhandler> Making nice progress on the simplified Makefile version of the UWN scripts. The only tricky parts are going to be deciding what to do about the reformat script for the forum and how to handle posting to WP. Everything else is working (and converted to simple shell commands)
<pleia2> we can't auto-post to fridge anymore
<pleia2> they took away password based auth, so it would have to do some kind of openid thing with ubuntu one through wordpress
<pleia2> so I wouldn't worry about that, we can just rip out the auth code really
<pleia2> plus, we use the fridge post body to post to discourse.ubuntu.com
<nhandler> pleia2: Ok. Works for me. The SSO wouldn't be too bad to handle, but the 2factor authentication would be a rather big pain.
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-27
<pleia2> adding b1 announcement to fridge
<pleia2> all the download links in the b1 mailing list post are wrong :\ so we'll link to the fridge post with the fixed up links
<pleia2> we do prefer the mailing list post announcement, usually
<ahoneybun> pleia2: https://mycroft.ai/control-your-linux-desktop-via-voice-with-mycroft/
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-29
<pleia2> ahoneybun: context? :)
<Unit193> That's no fun.
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers
<ahoneybun> just got the email
<pleia2> and I'm in an airport again, will pitch in as I can this weekend, but much busy
<ahoneybun> hopefully I'll have sometime
<pleia2> hope so, thanks :)
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahoneybun> no news for OTA 6?
<pleia2> have a link?
<pleia2> you're welcome to add it if you have news :)
<ahoneybun> release notes?
<ahoneybun> if not I guess I need to make a blog post
<pleia2> were they posted to a mailing list?
<pleia2> ah, found it
<pleia2> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg15195.html
<pleia2> alright, added
<ahoneybun> nice
<pleia2> and the reason we miss things like that is that we're humans who don't hover over every mailing list ;) please feel free to let us know when we miss things
<ahoneybun> I know :)
<ahoneybun> and thats why there are more then just one of us
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> ok, putting away my laptop to go to the gate
<ahoneybun> cool
 * ahoneybun tweeted pleia2
<Unit193> Tweet tweet
<nhandler> Do we still encourage people to CC (or forward) ubuntu-news-team@ when they have announcements and other news they want us to be aware of?
<PaulW2U> nhandler: yes, definitely. especially loco news well *before* an event happens
<PaulW2U> pleia2 and I pick up quite a lot between us but contributions from outside the team are most welcome
<PaulW2U> All summaries done - I'll look for some more links tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-30
<pleia2> PaulW2U: wow, that was quick :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Yes it was, thanks to Chris. Let's hope he sticks around :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I should have a new publishing script for you to try out tomorrow. It should produce identical output to the old one.
<pleia2> jose: handling moving things to the wiki tonight and doing stats? make sure you download the latest uwn code repo for nhandler's fixes, and the LoCo Events script :)
<pleia2> I can publish tomorrow
<jose> pleia2: great, will do that in a bit!
<pleia2> thanks, I'm off to visit ailing grandmother in-law <3
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-29
<tsimonq2> looking at summaries now
<tsimonq2> (away from home using tiny bluetooth keyboard on phone :/)
<tsimonq2> this is too painful, sorry, I can't finish
<pleia2> no worries, I'll look in a bit
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue479
<pleia2> still a lean issue, even covering 2 weeks
<pleia2> ah summer :)
<Unit193> Oh right.  It's good.
<pleia2> ta
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-30
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 479 for the week  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue479
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 479 for the weeks of August 15 - 28, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue479
<pleia2> ok, all released
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-01
<pleia2> shaping up to be another lean issue, if anyone finds news, please feel free to add it to the doc :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-02
<ahoneybun> pleia2, do you have news about the wallpaper contest?
<pleia2> yep, it's at the top of the doc
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make something for it
<pleia2> cool
<ahoneybun> I should say "tried" lol
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/e3wW8
<pleia2> I'd drop the talk bubble in the last panel, but otherwise it's nice
<ahoneybun> yea I thought so too
<ahoneybun> was trying to make the eyes and mouth right
 * tsimonq2 waves to ahoneybun and runs
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> I'm so lonely tsimonq2 lol
<ahoneybun> everyone is in Berlin
<tsimonq2> well there's Rik but he's in the UK so he's not on at this hour :(
<tsimonq2> be like me, change your sleep schedule to be the same as the UK time zones so you can talk to Rik :P
<ahoneybun> but I have work
<tsimonq2> but you're lonely :P
 * tsimonq2 takes this -> #kubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-03
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://youtu.be/L9amYBMY0gw
<tsimonq2> pleia2: should it go in UWN?
<pleia2> what is it?
<wxl> probably some dumb meme
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> prolly a rickroll
 * wxl pinches tsimonq2's cute little cheek
<wxl> he probably got it from 4chan, the little devil
<wxl> maybe we should put my company's kickstarter in the news
<wxl> "this has to do with ubuntu because.. ummmmm... errr......."
<tsimonq2> pleia2: an automatic cat distractor using Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> :P
<pleia2> lol
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> pleia2: not joking. watch the video. lol
<wxl> and on that not.... iiiii'm leaving :)
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl 
<pleia2> tsimonq2: actually that's fun :) add it to featured audio+video :)
<tsimonq2> LOL XD
<tsimonq2> Ok I will :D
 * tsimonq2 honestly expected you to say no :P
<pleia2> I like cats
<tsimonq2> me too :P
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-04
<pleia2> looks like we still need all the blogosphere articles done
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-28
<guiverc> uwn518 on wiki:  note: no summaries, NO === changed to *- list, update & security list info added
<tsimonq2> guiverc: ok
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-29
<guiverc> congrats tsimonq2 on becoming a 'master of the universe'
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thanks :D
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-30
<tsimonq2> Let's do a two week issue.
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-02
<guiverc_t> plan 9+9, cano 9+10, pres 2+0. blog 4+4. othe 2+0. audi 1+1. week 4+5.
<guiverc_t> sorry plan 9+8
<tsimonq2> ack
<guiverc_t> fyi: lots this week were 17.10beta1  .. i did not group them; it could be done (subsequent list only) as usually grouped behind ubu-main which doesn't do beta1
<tsimonq2> ack
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Puppy Linux's Cousin Quirky Xerus Gets Last Release Based on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/puppy-linux-s-cousin-quirky-xerus-gets-last-release-based-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-522396.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails 3.9 Anonymous OS Is Coming September 5 with TrueCrypt & VeraCrypt Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-3-9-anonymous-os-is-coming-september-5-with-truecrypt-veracrypt-support-522397.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Latest SteamOS Linux Beta Brings Mesa 18.1.6 and Nvidia 396.54, Security Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/latest-steamos-linux-beta-brings-mesa-18-1-6-and-nvidia-396-54-security-fixes-522398.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Telegram updates desktop app with chat export, night theme @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134831 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Enters Feature Freeze, Beta Lands September 27 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-enters-feature-freeze-beta-lands-september-27-522399.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Convert Commercial Linux Game Installers to Flatpak Apps, Here's How @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-convert-commercial-linux-game-installers-to-flatpak-apps-here-s-how-522400.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kali Linux 2018.3 Ethical Hacking OS Adds iOS Research, Penetration Testing Tool @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kali-linux-2018-3-ethical-hacking-os-adds-ios-research-penetration-testing-tool-522401.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Away for about 30 minutes.
<Bashing-om> annddd back :P
<Unit193> "Telegram updates desktop app with chat export, night theme" Uhh, that latter one isn't new, at all.
<Wild_Man> Hello, what do you want me to do?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, all social media, the forum, M/L? is sit ready?
<krytarik> Yes, it's ready but nobody decided to get started yet - so I guess feel free to. :)
<Wild_Man> I am going to start with the forum the M/L
<Wild_Man> go from there
<krytarik> Yes, please always do the original mail first.
<Wild_Man> Okay, the one with the whole newsletter?
<krytarik> Yes.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Bashing-om> I be here too :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you want to do the forum?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sure I do the forum .
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Forum post done :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om !
<Wild_Man> M/L done, twitter, FB and google+
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We ready now to do the wiki re-directs ?
<Wild_Man> I do not see why not
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> Have not seen confirmation from the Fridge yet that 542 is out :(
<Wild_Man> me neither, does that delay the re-directs?
<Wild_Man> it is about to storm here I will probably lose internet and electricity
<krytarik> Fasten seat belts then! :P
<Wild_Man> Indeed! :P
<krytarik> And I'm gonna let Chris do the Fridge again. >_>
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik As to delaying the re-directs, well the re-directs are done anyway :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-28
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: I have not seen that the newsletter made it onto the Fridge, can you check and verify/fix ?
<guiverc_d> Bashing-om, i don't see anythere there; did you try? or just want me to put it on fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Wildman tried - as I have no access there .. but I never saw it come through. Mind to do a re-do ?
<guiverc_d> i don't know wpadmin; but any drafts Wild_Man did maybe only he can see (I don't see any) - yes I can do.
<Wild_Man> guiverc_d, what drafts ? I did not do any drafts
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Big smile :)) Whatever would we do with out you ?
<Wild_Man> Talking about social media posting?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no I did not try I do not have access to the fridge
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The posting to the Fridge, No acknowledgement that it posted to this time .
<guiverc_d> i've just seen the word 'draft saved' on occasion whilst using it... why i mentioned drafts...
<Wild_Man> krytarik, wanted guiverc_d to do it
<Wild_Man> Only krytarik and guiverc_d can post to the fridge
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: OH, now I comprehend :P
<guiverc_d> playing with a link (a gnome dev enters an..)
<guiverc_d> (it failed link check... ie. looking..)
<guiverc_d> having trouble with '…' character...  "=== A GNOME dev enters an Akademy and… ===" - my attempts at alternatives haven't worked, but haven't touched wiki & my skills aren't high with wpadmin/fridge :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Ouch - I take a look at WIKI and see If I can see anything weird.
<guiverc_d> also trouble with gimp line + maybe..  (I stopped @ first link fail..) - hold on will check all..
<guiverc_d> ubuntu podcast  link fails to open too
<guiverc_d> maybe it doesn't like symbols; three links fail to jump to correct section; ie. top of page only
<Wild_Man> Reminds me of the issues moin has from time to time
<Wild_Man> especially years ago
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Wild_Man WIKI "looks" good .. above my skill level to know what the cause here is .
<guiverc_d> i'm still experimenting with links (in browser; to see what is needed to get it to jump to right section in wiki..)
<guiverc_d> i think it doesn't like the + in heading for gimp - but i really don't know..
<Wild_Man> guiverc_d, will you please put a link here to the fridge or can I see it in draft mode?
<guiverc_d> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue542#GIMP_2.10.6_Released_with_Vertical_Text_Support_.2B_More
<Wild_Man> Looking
<guiverc_d> sorry that's the failure for gimp
<guiverc_d> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8432&preview=true   (but it may not work for you)
<Wild_Man> It does not, that is what I thoughts the same as when we are working on a wiki
<Wild_Man> We have already published, I would say take out the + and put in and but lets see if krytarik  is around
<guiverc_d> if we publish as it stands - those three links just open @ top of page..  (no big deal)
<guiverc_d> (top of wiki page; instead of the intended section of wiki page..)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, is very particular I doubt he will see it that way, give him a few minutes to respond
<Wild_Man> could remove + and add plus in stead, I know we do not like usually change the writers text though
<Wild_Man> I can live with it opening at the top, I guess krytarik can try to fix it later if he does not show up soon
<Wild_Man> Maybe we need to start publishing to the fridge first since it is the one that gives us trouble so we know before we post every where else
<guiverc_d> okay will re-do checks (just to ensure nothign was changed)
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks!
<krytarik> guiverc_d: Without reading the whole backlog yet, if this is about the broken links again, just copy from the generated wiki page as the last time..?
<guiverc_d> yeah had done so, and same 3 links as expected (gnome dev, gimp & s11e24podcast) jump top of page..  - i publish?
<krytarik> ...Erm, why is the podcast a separate item in the summary this time?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Maybe I messed up ?
<guiverc_d> i'll remove it - it fixes one link issue instantly :)  (no idea; it was on generated file; and a file i generated)
<Bashing-om> the podcast summary looks proper on the WIKI .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: I guess generating the summary before having me look the wiki page over the next time would be a good idea after all.. >_>  Missing Planet section this time and hence messed up summary.
<krytarik> Otoh, clearly you should have noticed that it's way longer than usual this time..
<guiverc_d> tell me when to re-generate -- yeah I did notice it was longer; but as I liked it, I didn't say anything (sorry though)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: 2 heads always better then one - even if one is a goats head . But this issue we had no articles for the Planet .
<krytarik> Yes, and when I had this before, I just temporarily added back the Planet header so the summary generation works as usual. :P  Now I suggest we do fix it on both the wiki and the forums and then do the Fridge post properly from it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: You mean add back in the empty Planet header ? then run ./summary-uwn.pl ? and then remove the empty section once more ?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Bashing-om> Ack .. lemme see what I work out :)
<krytarik> I'd do it locally though.
<krytarik> Or just drop manually everything that isn't a section header starting with "Other Community News"
<krytarik> (And by that I mean "==" level.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Do not know .. I addedd == The Planet == back onto the wiki; ran ./summary-uwn.pl and the change did not take effect . Clear my cache somehow ?
<krytarik> Yeah, might have to do it locally anyway now due to this.. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yukkie on me . I have not a clue how to proceed "locally" :(
<krytarik> Except I don't see an edit on the live wiki either.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Lemme see if I saved it !!
<krytarik> It accepts a URL or a file path.
<krytarik> Erm, I mean issue number (which resolves into the URL) or a file path.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: "Entry-Level" Security Jobs and Experience @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/08/27/entry-level-security-jobs-and-experience.html
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sorry - ignorant on my part - . I do not know what to expect . I did add == The Planet == back onto to WIKI542; ran ' ./summary-uwn.pl 542 ' and I see no change on the summary list ( where I had expected to see an empty Planet) .
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Hey duuuuuuuude, too late to get it in this week's newsletter? :P
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-development-newsletter-10/
<krytarik> Hahaha, I kneeew it! :P
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Yes, that's probably the caching kicking in now - so like I said.. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: As advised - I have no clue what to do locally .
<krytarik> Save as file and do what I just indicated?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu Development Newsletter #10 @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-development-newsletter-10/
<Bashing-om> A minor houdeshold mishap to clean up .. I be back soonest .
<krytarik> guiverc_d: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/qdGt6I8WVqkx3T1SgAoX/ - there, done manually as said, so we get done with the Fridge sometime..
<guiverc_d> krytarik, pasted [link contents] into fridge; two link fails (gnome dev & gimp) - (they show top of page), ignore or do you have an idea?
<krytarik> ..How can links fail to open that aren't even in the paste?
<guiverc_d> okay - after change, clicking 'preview' & I didn't noticed that it was still showing old page (cache'd) - sorry
<krytarik> Alright then.
<guiverc_d> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-542/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 542 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-542/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will start on adding links tomorrow for next weeks edition
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Timo Jyrinki: Repeated prompts for SSH key passphrase after upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS? @ http://losca.blogspot.com/2018/08/repeated-prompts-for-ssh-key-passphrase.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Timo Jyrinki))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 542 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-542/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Will (Once Again) Ship with an Older Version of Nautilus @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134844 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Project Fixes Regression Causing ARM Boot Failures on Debian Stretch @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-project-fixes-regression-causing-arm-boot-failures-on-debian-stretch-522418.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Alan Pope: Akademy 2018 Trip Report @ http://popey.com/blog/posts/akademy-2018-trip-report.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Chrome’s New Tab Page is Finally Customizable @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134852 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Intel Microcode Security Update for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-intel-microcode-security-update-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-522419.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based Neptune Linux 5.5 Operating System Released with LibreOffice 6.1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-neptune-linux-5-5-operating-system-released-with-libreoffice-6-1-522420.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Before I start on the new gdoc is all the issues from the publication yesterday been worked out?
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik, is the issue with the newsletter corrected on the forum? if not if you will pastebin what needs added and tell me where to make the changes I will make them
<krytarik> No idea, Bashing-om left me hanging last night, and I just got on.
<Wild_Man> I looked and I do not think any changes have been made but not sure
<Wild_Man> I was going to erase the gdoc and start adding links but thought I decided I better wait until I know everything is resolved
<krytarik> Well, that's not a problem anyway.  And I'll paste you the fixed summary shortly.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I did not think it was but I did not want to complicate matters more then they already are in case I was wrong
<krytarik> Wild_Man: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/j0vntrbSpZjMu7rxwCEp/ - for the forums.  http://paste.openstack.org/raw/okUSFlaZfn1cH5zN2TBt/ - for the wiki page and drop the temporarily added "== The Planet ==" if you want to fix that too.
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks
<Wild_Man> krytarik, done!
<krytarik> Great, thanks!
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<Wild_Man> krytarik, best to leave it the way it is on the M/L instead of re-sending the corrected version?
<krytarik> Yes, of course don't resend it.. :3
<krytarik> They've got a few more highlights in the intro, so what!? :P
<Wild_Man> That is what I figured
<Wild_Man> How did that happen?
<Wild_Man> I want to make sure I do not do the same thing
<krytarik> Because the script generating the summary expects the Planet section to be there, on picking what gets to be in the list.  I've occasionally had this issue before too, and just worked around it by temporarily including the Planet header as I said yesterday.
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks
<krytarik> I mean I could make it foolproof by just checking for every single header that follows it too, but I was hoping this isn't necessary - for technical reasons and also because one would usually check the generated output anyway.
<Wild_Man> I thought you could do that.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Emoji Silhouettes with CSS, a second approach @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/08/28/emoji-silhouettes-with-css-a-second-approach/
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-29
<guiverc> just found this : "A weekly podcast talking about the latest developments and updates from the Ubuntu Security team." https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/  or for rss feed  https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode/index.xml uwn??  technical & factual  (3 episodes so far; mostly a read of ubuntu security announce ml)
<krytarik> The WHOIS info on the domain seems wonky, so I'd at least try and get confirmation from the security team first that it's actually them.
<guiverc> okay - didn't look or even think to look/verify... krytarik
<krytarik> That is, I'd be inclined to include it if you can get said confirmation.
<guiverc> writing email right now (via lp)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dell Unveil its Cheapest XPS 13 Yet @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134868 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I really have not seen any new news today worth adding
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I ran across but one of interest . placed in " other articles " . Still can not load softpedia ..
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Have you tired a different browser?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup .. in this install of 18.04 I have chromium - preferred - and tried in 18.10 with fire fox .. both will not connect . but I can ping .. strange !
<Wild_Man> Sounds like security settings maybe
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: In that event looks like the browser would tell me so .
<Wild_Man> It should, unless it is ghostery or another ad blocker
<Bashing-om> woNope .. none of that in use .. guess I ask my wife on Win10 to see what she gets .. see if it is ISP related :)
<Wild_Man> Could be, we can take this conversation to the other channel to keep this one mostly on topic
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-30
<guiverc_d> I'll have to repeat this when krytarik is around, but Alex Murray using Canonical email confirmed authenticity of https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/  (uwn inclusion)
<tsimonq2> I spoke with sarnold in person last week; it's legit.
<guiverc_d> :)
<Bashing-om> good work guiverc_d :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E25 – The Wrong Side of Twenty-Five - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/08/30/s11e25-the-wrong-side-of-twenty-five/
<GigabytePro7> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<GigabytePro7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GigabytePro7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GigabytePro7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dan-8> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<dan-8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dan-8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dan-8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<leftyfb> damn, they're back
<jhutchins> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<jhutchins> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jhutchins> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jhutchins> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pk1210> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<pk1210> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badet0s27> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<badet0s27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badet0s27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badet0s27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JamesR> A fаѕсⅰnatіng bⅼоg ᴡherᥱ frеᥱnⲟⅾe ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Ꮇаttһеw mѕt Trഠ∪t doϲumᥱntѕ hⅰѕ ᥱⲭⲣerienⅽᥱs eyе−rɑpiᥒg yⲟᥙᥒɡ сһіldren һttрs∶∕⧸МɑttSТrഠut.ϲoⅿ᜵
<JamesR> Wⅰtһ ⲟur ΙᖇᏟ аⅾ ѕеr∨icᥱ yഠu сɑᥒ rᥱacһ а ɡⅼⲟbɑⅼ auⅾіenϲᥱ ഠf еᥒtrᥱⲣrеᥒᥱurs ɑᥒԁ fᥱntаnyl ɑddісtѕ ᴡіtһ ехtraഠrԁⅰᥒаrу еngagᥱⅿᥱnt rаtes! һttрs：∕⁄ᴡiⅼⅼіаmpitcⲟⅽk．ⅽഠⅿ/
<JamesR> Reɑd ᴡһɑt ΙRᏟ іn∨еѕtіgatiᴠᥱ jο∪rᥒaⅼiѕtѕ һɑⅴᥱ ᥙnсoⅴᥱreⅾ ഠᥒ thе frᥱᥱnഠԁᥱ pᥱdοphiⅼіa ѕϲaᥒԁal һttⲣs﹕／⁄еᥒϲycⅼоpеdⅰadramаtіϲа․rѕ／ᖴrᥱenοⅾеɡɑte
<JamesR> Ⅰ tһo∪ɡһt ỿⲟu ɡuỿѕ ⅿіɡht be iᥒtеrеstеⅾ ⅰᥒ tһіѕ bⅼⲟg bỿ frеᥱᥒⲟԁᥱ staff mᥱⅿbеr Вrуan kⅼοеrі Ⲟstergɑarԁ һttрѕ︓∕／brỿɑnഠstеrɡааrⅾ.сⲟⅿ⁄
<cloe> Ι thоuɡһt ỿⲟ∪ ɡ∪yѕ ⅿіɡһt be іntᥱrеѕteԁ іᥒ thⅰs bⅼοg by freenⲟdᥱ ѕtаff mеmbеr Brỿɑᥒ klοeri Оsterɡаarԁ httⲣѕ፡／⁄bryɑnⲟstᥱrgааrd․ϲⲟm⁄
<cloe> Ꭱead wһat ⅠᎡⅭ іᥒⅴеstigɑtiⅴе ϳоurᥒalіѕtѕ hа∨е ᥙnϲо⋁еrеⅾ οn thᥱ frееᥒode pеԁoрhіⅼіа scаndɑl һttps∶∕⁄ᥱnϲуcⅼⲟреԁⅰаⅾrɑmаtⅰϲа．rѕ᜵ᖴreeᥒοԁеɡatᥱ
<cloe> With ⲟᥙr ⅠᏒC аⅾ ѕеrvіce уⲟu cɑᥒ rᥱɑⅽһ a ɡⅼഠbаⅼ аuԁⅰеᥒcᥱ оf ᥱntrеprᥱnеᥙrs ɑnⅾ fᥱᥒtаnуl аԁⅾictѕ ᴡith ехtrɑоrdiᥒɑry ᥱngaɡeⅿеᥒt rɑtеsǃ һttрѕː⁄᜵ᴡⅰllⅰɑⅿрⅰtcосk.сοⅿ⧸
<cloe> Ꭺ fɑsⅽіᥒatⅰᥒg bⅼഠg ᴡhᥱrе frеenοԁᥱ ѕtɑff membеr Μattһᥱw ⅿѕt Τrഠᥙt doсuⅿеᥒts hіѕ ᥱхрeriеnⅽes ᥱуᥱ﹣rɑⲣіnɡ ỿoᥙng ⅽhilԁreᥒ httⲣs：/⧸ⅯattSTrഠᥙt．ϲom/
<enchi> Ꭺ fаѕсіnatіnɡ bⅼⲟg ᴡhere frᥱᥱnοⅾᥱ staff mᥱⅿbеr Ϻаtthеᴡ ⅿѕt Τrо∪t ԁοϲᥙⅿᥱᥒts hⅰs ᥱxⲣᥱrienⅽеs eỿe−raⲣiᥒg уഠuᥒg ⅽһⅰⅼⅾrᥱᥒ httpѕ:⧸⁄ΜаttЅΤro∪t.сഠⅿ／
<pendo3246> Ι thοᥙgһt уοu ɡuyѕ ⅿіght bе interestᥱd ⅰᥒ tһiѕ blοɡ bу frᥱeᥒοⅾe stаff mеⅿbеr Βrỿaᥒ klⲟerі Οѕtᥱrɡааrⅾ һttрs︓／⧸brỿаnоѕtᥱrgaarⅾ․сom/
<pendo3246> Rᥱad ᴡhat ІᏒⅭ іn∨eѕtіɡatiᴠᥱ jഠᥙrᥒɑⅼiѕtѕ һɑ⋁е ∪ᥒcoⅴеrᥱⅾ οᥒ the frᥱeᥒοԁᥱ ⲣеdорhіⅼⅰа ѕcaᥒⅾаⅼ httрѕ⠆᜵∕ᥱᥒcỿcⅼοⲣеdⅰaⅾrɑⅿɑtiса．rs⁄ᖴrеeᥒⲟԁeɡɑtᥱ
<pendo3246> Ꭺ fɑsсіnɑtіᥒg bⅼοɡ ᴡһᥱrᥱ frееᥒоde ѕtaff mеⅿbᥱr Ⅿаtthew mѕt Trഠᥙt dⲟcumеntѕ һіѕ ᥱxрerіᥱᥒϲᥱѕ ᥱyе⎼rарinɡ ỿഠᥙng ϲhⅰⅼⅾrеᥒ httⲣs︓//МattSТrⲟut．ⅽഠm⧸
<pendo3246> Ꮃіth оᥙr IRᏟ ad serⅴіϲᥱ ỿⲟᥙ caᥒ rеaϲh ɑ ɡlobаl a∪dіeᥒⅽe ⲟf еᥒtreрrеᥒᥱᥙrs ɑnⅾ fᥱᥒtɑᥒyⅼ adԁіϲtѕ ᴡith eхtrɑⲟrdinarỿ еngɑɡᥱⅿеᥒt rɑtᥱs﹗ һttрs：⧸᜵wiⅼlⅰɑⅿⲣitϲoⅽk．ϲⲟm⁄
<wxl> we should +r here
<Wild_Man> I think I am going to add +r back to ubuntuforums too
<Wild_Man> I removed it at unit193 request but we have been getting hit this morning
<Wild_Man> wxl, I ser +r in this channel too, I did not know I could take op's here like in ubuntuforums but it let me
<Wild_Man> ser/set
<hggdh> Wild_Man: this channel allows Ubuntu members (which a cloak) to gain ops
<hggdh> s/which/with/  # I keep on being quite inventive with my mistypes
<Wild_Man> I figured it was something like, thanks for letting me know hggdh
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.17 Reaches End of Life, Users Are Urged to Upgrade to Linux 4.18 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-17-reaches-end-of-life-users-urged-to-move-to-linux-kernel-4-18-522449.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<hggdh> Wild_Man: you are welcome
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Won’t Include Android Integration After All @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134897 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-31
<krytarik> In context of adding the Ubuntu Security Podcast as a new source, I just updated the feed lists in the Google Doc and linked from there btw.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :) .. good think'n.
<krytarik> (More specifically also flipped the former Insights to Blog there.)
<krytarik> Would be nice if they could flip the links in it too sometime though. :P
<Wild_Man> Cool
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: VLC, Wireshark, Tidal CLI + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134941 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Working on the WIKI ATT . Back to it soonest I clear my desk .
<Bashing-om> And I present UWN543 for inspection and advisements :) Pending is removal of "WIP" .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Since I've got no notifications about any further comments in the Google Doc yet though, did you address the remaining ones pertaining two of your summaries then?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yepper . See now what you think :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jeremy Bicha: GNOME Tweaks 3.30 @ https://jeremy.bicha.net/2018/09/02/gnome-tweaks-3-30/
<krytarik> Bashing-om: On the Minimal Ubuntu one, too many "He ..." in a row for my taste, I wouldn't call it "new operating system" but maybe "new variant", there is a double space right after "is" there, and a space on the otherwise empty line above the link.  On the Nautilus one, the post literally talks about "there is an alternative", but you still refer to two - the second one having been the ...
<krytarik> ... workaround to use version 3.30 with desktop icon support.
<krytarik> Oh, on scrolling through the whole thing, I just noticed under "Further News" we should update the "https://insights.ubuntu.com/" link to "https://blog.ubuntu.com/" too - also in the template.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "because 3.26 supports desktop icons" - and I'd insert a "still" there.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sounds reasonable to me :P
<krytarik> (Also, I did mean to mention the one alternative specificially, which is through Flatpak - but I'm fine without it too.)
<krytarik> "18.10 ships" - I'd say "will ship" there.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Rewording the Nautilus summary now :)
<krytarik> And I'd add a comma in these two places: "In a glowing review of the Ubuntu ecosystem, Twain Taylor debuts Minimal Ubuntu." and what is currently "Though 18.10 ships without the enhancements in Nautilus 3.30, Joey tells of two possible alternatives."
<krytarik> That's all though, otherwise looks fine. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: OK all Done - I Think. see now what you think . (lot's of interruptions here )
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 44 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-44/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes 1.16 beta now available, with support from Canonical @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-1-16-beta
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: You Can Buy the $199 Pinebook Pro Linux Laptop Right Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151943 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Many Features and Improvements of the KDE Plasma 5.17 Desktop Environment @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-many-features-and-improvements-of-the-kde-plasma-5-17-desktop-environment-527127.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Neptune 6.0 Linux Distro Released, It's Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/neptune-6-0-linux-distro-released-it-s-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-527129.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Install Chromium Web Browser on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and Up @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151959 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Xfce 4.16 Desktop Environment Expected in Early 2020 with Minor Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/xfce-4-16-desktop-environment-expected-in-early-2020-with-minor-improvements-527130.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to push 20:00 GMT :D
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<EoflaOE> Should I clear the GDoc? Or not?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: well - I generally await till all the publishing is completed - never can tell what might happen - before wiping out all our works on Gdoc.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK, Thanks.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS Makes It Easier to Patch the Linux Kernel without Rebooting @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-makes-it-easier-to-patch-the-linux-kernel-without-rebooting-527132.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away. Posting to the forum next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - no issues seen :D .. doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Redirects done - Pending now are the social medias :D
<EoflaOE> Nice Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: So now we wait for these posting ... hey have you got a reddit account ?
<EoflaOE> No Bashing-om. Haven't got one.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Me either ... and I do not think I want to go there, At one time we had a source to post the newsletter to reddit.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. When is the documentation cleanup and increment to 594?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: When we get the social media posted . guiverc and wildman have those accesses .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: RaspEX Project Brings Ubuntu 19.10 "Eoan Ermine" with LXDE to the Raspberry Pi 4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspex-project-brings-ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-with-lxde-to-the-raspberry-pi-4-527133.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: I expect guiverc to be on it in about an hour or so :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MicroK8s Version 1.16.0 Beta Released! @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/microk8s-version-1-16-0-beta-released
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am starting the Fridge publishing
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great !
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-593/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Spot check is good on the Fridge :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, All done! Thanks, I check four times before publishing but it is good to have more people check I usually miss somethng
<Wild_Man> Like that I
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: EoflaOE : We ready now to wipe Gdoc and set to 594 ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Yes
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Ya want that honor ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Honor? What do you mean?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: You reset Gdoc .. see how you do - or me to wipe as my usual ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. I do all the wiping.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Slow and careful ..if real hosed up takes outside intervention to reclaim the template.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<EoflaOE> Did the wiping.
<EoflaOE> Carefully.
<EoflaOE> Also, I have included the Security Podcast Episode 44 during the process. Is that OK? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yup ! .. I see that we do have some catching up on the events of the past 2 days :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK Thanks! I have to go to sleep. Good night
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Ya done well .. sleep well :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 593 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-593/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 593 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-593/ (by wildmanne39)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin Watson: man-db 2.8.7 @ https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/man-db-2.8.7.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Snaps help Xibo rekindle its relationship with Linux @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/snaps-help-xibo-rekindle-its-relationship-with-linux
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: When find can't find @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/tech/2019/08/27/When-find-can't-find.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Xfce 4.16 Planning Now Underway, Will Release Next Year @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151989 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A guide to developing Android apps on Ubuntu @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/a-guide-to-developing-android-apps-on-ubuntu
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: polkit-qt-1 0.113.0 Released @ https://jriddell.org/2019/08/27/polkit-qt-1-0-113-0-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Components vs. Plugins in ROS 2 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/components-vs-plugins-in-ros-2
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: How to Run a Usability Test @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2019-08-27-how-to-run-a-usability-test-on-free-software-linux
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Multi-tenancy in MAAS @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/multi-tenancy-in-maas
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Using the LXD Kali container image @ https://blog.simos.info/using-the-lxd-kali-container-image/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 68.0 Released with Many New Features and Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-68-0-released-with-many-new-features-and-improvements-527172.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This New App Makes Linux Firmware Management A LOT Simpler @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152042 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: BlackArch Linux Ethical Hacking OS Adds over 150 New Tools in Latest Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/blackarch-linux-ethical-hacking-os-adds-over-150-new-tools-in-latest-release-527173.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Wants to Make Linux Firmware Updates Easier to Deploy with New Tool @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-wants-to-make-linux-firmware-updates-easier-to-deploy-with-new-tool-527174.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: HP Linux Imaging & Printing Drivers Now Support Linux Mint 19.2 and Debian 10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/hp-linux-imaging-printing-drivers-now-support-linux-mint-19-2-and-debian-10-527175.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical joins the ROS 2 Technical Steering Committee @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-joins-the-ros-2-technical-steering-committee
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Thunderbird 68 Released with New App Menu, Other UI Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152054 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Crazy News: Microsoft is Bringing exFAT to the Linux Kernel @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152064 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Our first gold sponsor – ANSOL! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/our-first-gold-sponsor-ansol/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Loves Linux: exFAT Offered for Linux Kernel Inclusion @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-loves-linux-exfat-offered-for-linux-kernel-inclusion-527188.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E21 – Rebelstar Raiders @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/08/29/s12e21-rebelstar-raiders/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A technical comparison between snaps and debs @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/a-technical-comparison-between-snaps-and-debs
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: LXD in 4 Easy Steps @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/lxd-in-4-easy-steps
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX 19.8 "The Ultimate Linux System" Ditches Ubuntu & Debian for Deepin Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-19-8-the-ultimate-linux-system-ditches-ubuntu-debian-for-deepin-linux-527208.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia Releases New Linux Graphics Driver with Many Improvements and Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-releases-new-linux-graphics-driver-with-many-improvements-and-bug-fixes-527209.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Cloud-init support in LXD container images @ https://blog.simos.info/cloud-init-support-in-lxd-container-images/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 "Eoan Ermine" Enters Feature Freeze, Beta Available September 26th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-enters-feature-freeze-beta-available-september-26th-527210.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Dimitri John Ledkov: How to disable TLS 1.0 and TLS 1.1 on Ubuntu @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/tdlk/~3/9nYz-25L8eI/how-to-disable-tls-10-and-tls-11-on.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Dimitri John Ledkov))
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone and Bashing-om
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Run Chromium OS on Your Desktop or Laptop Computer with ChromX and Flatpak @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/run-chromium-os-on-your-desktop-or-laptop-computer-with-chromx-and-flatpak-527212.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Hey hey - how goes it ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Making a new version of KS. The day goes fine.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: KS?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes. Kernel Simulator
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.6 Officially Released, It's Based on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-6-officially-released-it-s-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-527222.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Media Operations Proposal @ http://coyote.works//posts/MoreCoherentOperationsProposal20190901/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: RaspEX Project Now Lets You Turn Your Raspberry Pi 4 into a HTPC with Kodi @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspex-project-now-lets-you-turn-your-raspberry-pi-4-into-a-htpc-with-kodi-527225.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> WIKI594 up for review - ensure this is what we want to present to the world :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Hello, and Ok.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :D .. awaiting the critique :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Made a slight change in the docs earlier in the summary of "Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS now makes it easier to patch kernel without rebooting" on Gdoc, however not updated on Wiki.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Will look and see what I can do :)
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Done ^ .
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I will look at a change.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks! Now everything is fine.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: There is too those little things to watch out for - camel cases - double spaces .. spaces at the end of the paragraphs --- and such on. Sometimes I do not catch all of them.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. When's the publishing?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: I do expect Monday 20:00GMT to publish :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<Wild_Man> Looking
<Bashing-om>  Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looks good to me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) 2 down and 2 to go for acceptance.
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, my only comment was removal of a " " (space) ; in the press
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: uUFF ,, I missed one !
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: ^^ done - thanks for that attention.
<guiverc2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-24
<guiverc> Bashing-om, finished read thru.. no comments, looks good
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You are getting toooo good !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: DebConf 20 Sessions @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/08/24/debconf-20-sessions/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - Time to push 20:00 UTC :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Yaru Colors Gives Ubuntu’s Default Theme a Colourful Makeover @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/yaru-colors-ubuntu (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the forum post next up.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done - all caught up on my end ( less updating a script) - pending is release to the Social Medias :P
<Bashing-om> rebooting back to 20.04 for editing the script direct.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: updating ./publish-uwn.pl 645 is over my skills. sysop@2004x-c:~/uwn$ ./publish-uwn.pl 645 >> /usr/bin/env: ‘python’: No such file or directory >> Failed to open issues/645/forum.post for reading: No such file or directory - on release 20.04. In addition to the uwn//askubuntu/askubuntu.py:31: DeprecationWarning: :(
<guiverc> push UWN 645 to fridge Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - but if ya booting 20.04 - expect python issues .
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-645/
<guiverc> on groovy; my other option is still on 18.04 (my primary box anyway)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: My primary is now 20.04 - going to have to update the UWN scripts :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge checks good :D
<guiverc> tweeted
<guiverc> ??  the fridge contains a "Community Question Time (2007-03-30 http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2007/03/30/community-question-time/) and it got a question!  (I think I ignored it last week)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, is your machine pretty new/fresh?  Can you view fridge without issue (complaint about website on kubu 20.04 firefox/chromium looking too small)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have no issue with the Fridge look - on a xubuntu spin of 20.04. a chromium spin for my browser  (slimjet) .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: My system is a Unit193 core installation - old hardware and no issues :P
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om.   A recent QA-test install (lubuntu groovy) does have very small font (defualt firefox) for the page., but I'd just use Ctrl+ to increase font size myself
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
<guiverc> krytarik, is this worthy of change/fix?  (is a change easy to do? otherwise I'd opt not worthy).. comment on fridge 2020/08/06 at 11:21 pm
<guiverc> not urgent krytarik (heh I did nothing last week on it, just deleted the spam)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 645 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-645/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Is it too soon to wipe out our evidence ?
<guiverc> i'm too busy wiping away the evidence of my throwing up on fb login; what a mess (taking about the fb page; text over pictures, text over other text... )
<guiverc> (it can't cope with smaller windows any longer.. I don't want it fullscreen/width)
<guiverc> yeah sorry, wipe away... fb now done too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ho-kay - wipping and setting to issue 646 :D
<guiverc> krytarik, re: fridge.ubuntu.com font size, yeah it's small, so too is wiki.ubuntu.com which I'm using for comparison  (added chromium & same there as per OP comment on fridge)
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 646 :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 645 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-645/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes 1.19 available from Canonical﻿ @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/kubernetes-1-19-available-from-canonical%ef%bb%bf
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 80 Released with Optional GPU Acceleration on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/firefox-80-release-linux-gpu-acceleration (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: What’s New in Mozilla Firefox 80 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/what-s-new-in-mozilla-firefox-80-530893.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Travel, CLIs, and sticky notes: Lilyana’s life as a Canonical UX designer @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/travel-clis-and-sticky-notes-lilyanas-life-as-a-canonical-ux-designer
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Glimpse 0.2.0 Released, Based on GIMP 2.10.18 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/glimpse-0-2-0-released (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: What’s New in Mozilla Thunderbird 78.2.0 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/what-s-new-in-mozilla-thunderbird-78-2-0-530909.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 88 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-88/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes vs Docker @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/kubernetes-versus-docker
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Snapcraft corner: Staying on track @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/snapcraft-corner-staying-on-track
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E23 – Horseshoe @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/08/27/s13e23-horseshoe/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 105 – Xutos e Pontapés @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e105/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 105 – Xutos e Pontapés @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e105/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Spotting /tmp related vulnerabilities with TmpWatcher @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/spotting-tmp-related-vulnerabilities-with-tmpwatcher
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, July 2020 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/08/28/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-july-2020/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Vivaldi Updated with a New Feature Every Browser Should Have @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/vivaldi-updated-with-a-new-feature-every-browser-should-have-530931.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Linode renews Kubuntu VPS sponsorship @ https://kubuntu.org/news/linode-renews-kubuntu-vps-sponsorship/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::uwn-commits:: Ask Ubuntu: Fix deprecation warning. @ http://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=6b83f9d087c5a843e9a6e108c63820457a4e4724 (by Krytarik Raido)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 646 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue646 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: The metamorphosis of Loopy Loop @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/08/30/the-metamorphosis-of-loopy-loop/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Arc Menu 48 Released with 3 New Menu Layouts + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/arc-menu-48-released (by Joey Sneddon)
